# DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)



## fsbremcke (17. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

trotz intensiver Suche finde ich leider keine aktuellen Angaben zur o.a. Gegend.

Bin Anfang April für 14 Tage in Øer und wüsste gerne, was in diesem Zeitraum so geht und vor allem wo!? Speziell die Möglichkeiten beim Molen- und Brandungsangeln auf Plattfisch würden mich interessieren.

Über Tipps rund um Dorsch, Mefo etc. würde ich mich allerdings auch sehr freuen.

Vielen Dank km Voraus!


Gruß aus dem Sauerland!
Frank


----------



## mobydickbinick (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

.google.dk/maps/@56.204794,10.439758,11z?hl=da
hallo fsbremcke
angeln kannst du in sletterhagen dort bekommst du alles was du brauchst
an fischen
mfg 
mobydickbinick
.sletterhagefyr.dk


----------



## KaLeu (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Moin,

 in Grenaa im Fischereihafen von der Mole und in der Marina von der Aussenmole auf Butt.

 Ansonsten liegt im Fischereihafen die M/S Signe von Lars Engelbrechtsen. Guter Kutter/Skipper.


 MfG


 KaLeu


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Moin,
wir waren letztes Jahr Ende Oktober in Dråby Strand und haben dort gut Butt gefangen.
Ich denke mal das die ganze Ecke da oben gut für Butt und Mefo ist.

BG
Carsten


----------



## Mein_Benutzername (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo fsbremcke,

ich fahre sehr oft in diese Gegend und es gibt zahlreiche Angelstellen wo du geziehlt fischen kannst..... Plattfisch geht immer...

Wenn du in Oer wohnst bietet sich die Mole mit den Windrädern am Fährhafen an...man brauch nicht bis zum Ende drauf, mittig lang und dann zur rechten Seite auswerfen....lass bitte das Auto auf dem Parkplatz stehen..nur die Deutschen fahren dort drauf...

zu empfehlen ist auch der Elsegarde Strand,
wenn du dort in der Dämmerung fischen gehts geht auch Dorsch..der war ja die letzen Jahre so gut wie weg..ist aber wieder voll am kommen....
Elsegarde ist sehr gut für Platte und Mefos..Mefos auch in der Brandung...

das Highligh ist wie schon erwähnt Sletterhage...
mach aber nicht den Fehler einfach ran und los gehts...ich empfehle dir links vom Leuchturm zu fischen, wenn möglich gehe dem Wind aus dem Weg..am Leuchturm ist die See es oft sehr launisch...viel Strömung..

Femmöller Strand geht auch..dort ist eine Natomole die wieder befischt werden darf....

generell kannst du überall fischen gehen.
hol dir bei Steffen ( ist der Angelladen an der Hauptstrasse in Ebeltoft)eine Seekarte mit Tiefen, oder frage ihn...der kennst sich sehr gut aus..

Gruß Christian

wenn du noch fragen hast ....immer her damit


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hej Christian,
Steffens Laden gibt es nicht mehr, der ist dicht.
Gibt aber noch den gegenüber in der kleinen Straße.

Bg
Carsten


----------



## Angeldidi (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Frank,

ich fahre seit vielen jahren auf diese schöne Ecke bestätige gern die Ausführungen von Christian. Die bekanntesten Plattfischstellen wurden Dir ja bereits genannt (Sletterhage, Windradmole Ebeltoft-Fährhafen).

Ich kann Dir zudem den Angelführer Djursland empfehlen, der vom North-Guiding Verlag herausgegeben wird: http://www.north-guiding.com/angelfuehrer/angelfuehrer-djursland.html.

Darin sind sehr schöne Plätze zum Angeln auf Meerforelle & Hornhecht beschrieben inkl. Luftbildern und Parkmöglichkeiten.

Ich selber werde über das Osterwochenende Anfang April ebenfalls auf der Ecke sein, vielleicht trifft man sich ja 

Viele Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## lengsucher (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Frank,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ich bin über Ostern in Ebeltoft,genaue Daten zur Adresse habe ich noch nicht,gestern erst gebucht.Vielleicht treffen wir uns vor Ort.Was ist als Köder angesagt Wattwurm,Ringelwurm oder Fischfetzen?


 MfG  Detlef


----------



## Benche (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Oh schöner thread, da ich im Juni das erste mal in Ebeltoft bin.
Gibt es denn auch gut Put and Take Seen in der Umgebung?

Nach euren Tipps werde ich auf jedenfall meine Brandungsruten mitnehmen


----------



## lengsucher (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Benche

in der K. u...Nr.29 Dänemark Spezial Djursland findest Du eine sehr gute Beschreibung der möglichen Angelplätze.#6

MfG Detlef


----------



## Mein_Benutzername (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*



lengsucher schrieb:


> .Was ist als Köder angesagt Wattwurm,Ringelwurm oder Fischfetzen?



ich empfehle dir Wattwurm oder Seeringler,
die kannst du dir am besten aus Flensburg mitbringen, in Ebeltoft sind die teurer und nicht immer zu bekommen.


----------



## Mein_Benutzername (1. März 2015)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*



Angeldidi schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> 
> Ich selber werde über das Osterwochenende Anfang April ebenfalls auf der Ecke sein, vielleicht trifft man sich ja



ich werde auch über Ostern für ein paar Tage oben sein....
an welchen Plätzen trifft man dich dort oben ?


----------



## Benche (3. März 2015)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*



lengsucher schrieb:


> Hallo Benche
> 
> in der K. u...Nr.29 Dänemark Spezial Djursland findest Du eine sehr gute Beschreibung der möglichen Angelplätze.#6
> 
> MfG Detlef


 

Da du per mail nicht antwortest hier nochmal die Frage was du mit K. u... Nr.29 meinst.

Danke


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (3. März 2015)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Moin,
ich denke mal er meint die Zeitschrift Kutter & Küste 
Ausgabe 29
http://www.blinker.de/aktuell/angeln_aktuell/detail.php?objectID=6336&class=106#.VPWRX03wt_s
BG
Carsten


----------



## fsbremcke (21. März 2015)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Vielen Dank für die Tipps! Eine Woche noch, dann geht es los! Endlich! ;-)

Gibt es schon aktuelle Fangmeldungen?


Gruß
Frank


----------



## Mal-Ta-Freak (22. März 2015)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Auf dem Weg von Ebeltoft nach Sletterhage kommst an einem Bootsverleih vorbei. Ruhig mal anhalten und fragen, ob für einen Tag was zu haben ist. Wenn Du ein Boot mietest, fahre Richtung Sletterhage (Leuchtturm), und laß dich mit dem Boot von Land abtreiben. Da fängst man je nach Jahreszeit super Makrelen und Petermännchen. Oder mit Würmer Plattfische. Immer wieder auf Land fahren, Motor aus und abtreiben lassen.


----------



## fsbremcke (10. April 2015)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo zusammen!

So, morgen geht es wieder heim und ich fasse mal kurz zusammen:

Elsegarde Strand:
Hier waren wir dreimal. Lag schön nahe beim Haus und war ideal anzufahren. Platte gingen immer. Allerdings überwiegend kleine zwischen 24 und 27 cm, die alle wieder schwimmen durften.
Erstaunlich: Nachdem uns gestern Abend die Seeringler ausgingen, sind wir notgedrungen und aus Neugierde mal auf Heringsfetzen umgestiegen. Hatte mir eine Notration TK-Heringe vom letzten Osterurlaub in Thorsminde mitgenommen. In kleine Streifen geschnitten, ca 1,5cm breit und 5-6 cm lang und angeködert. Was soll ich sagen - lief super. Sowohl am Brandungsgeschirr wie auch an der Buttlöffelmontage mit Spinnrute. Wir konnten mit den Heringsfetzen neben etlichen kleinen zwei schöne Platten mit 32 und 34 cm überlisten. Das waren in diesem Urlaub bei geschätzten 80 gefangenen Plattfischen an verschiedenen Stellen schon ordentliche Maße.
Dorsch und Mefo stellten sich leider nicht ein.

Kobberhage Strand:
Hier waren wir einmal auf Mefo unterwegs. Leider ohne Erfolg.

Sletterhage:
Auch hier waren wir einmal. Sowohl auf Platte wie auf Mefo. Mefo blieb erfolglos. So wie auch bei geschätzten 10 weiteren Petrijüngern im Zeitraum unserer Anwesenheit dort.
Es gingen ca. 10 Platte an den Haken. Ebenfalls alles kleine zwischen 24 und 27 cm.

NATO Mole Ebeltoft:
Ein beleuchteter Angelplatz! Super! ;-)
Die Mole ist in diesem Jahr wohl erstmals wieder geöffnet. Früher konnte man hier wohl gut  Dorsch fangen, wie uns jemand berichtete, der die Gegend seit vielen Jahren kennt.
Wir waren zweimal dort, konnten jedoch keinen Dorschfang beobachten oder realisieren.
Auch hier gab es reichlich Plattfische. Allerdings überdurchschnittlich viele kleine ab 18cm aufwärts. Verwertbare für die Pfanne konnten wir hier nur drei oder vier landen.

Für die Put & Take Freunde:
Einen Trip zum Moesholm Put & Take See (www.moesholm.dk) haben wir ebenfalls unternommen, hatten in vier Stunden allerdings nur zwei Bisse, die wir leider nicht landen konnten.
Ansonsten war dort ziemliche Funkstille. Egal ob auf Spinner, Wurm, Teig, mit Pose oder geschleppt. Da ging leider nicht wirklich was. In den vier Stunden waren gut 15 Angler vor Ort und wir konnten lediglich zwei Fänge beobachten (Regenbogenforellen von ca 50cm).

Steffen Fritid in Ebeltoft:
Entgegen o.a. Meldung hatte der Laden sehr wohl geöffnet. Ist auch gut sortiert, hatte ausreichend Seeringel- und teilweise auch Wattwürmer im Schrank. Sehr nette und gute Beratung und ausgesprochen hilfsbereit. Leider ist das wohl seine letzte Saison. Der Laden steht zum Verkauf. Also falls sich jemand angesprochen fühlt.....

Zur Gegend:
Ebeltoft ist ein richtig schönes Städtchen. Man hat alles vor Ort was man braucht und zudem ein paar wirklich gute Restaurants. Größere Städte wie Aarhus und Randers sind binnen einer Stunde locker zu erreichen. Die Gegend ist landschaftlich sehr abwechslungsreich und gefiel uns ausgesprochen gut. Besonders der Nationalpark Mols Bjerge hat es uns angetan. Wir kommen garantiert wieder.


Gruß und Petri Heil!

Frank


----------



## Mein_Benutzername (12. April 2015)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

das ist ja ein schöner ausführlicher Bericht.

Ich selber war auch über Ostern in Ebeltoft, leider bin ich nur am Sonntag abend zum Fischen gekommen...ich war am Leuchturm auf Sletterhage und habe zahlreiche Plattfische gefangen.
Leider waren die auch nicht gerade sehr groß.

Steffen hat mir erzählt das an der Kalö Schlossruine eine 8 kg Mefo an den Haken ging.


----------



## Benche (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

So am Samstag gehts das erste mal nach Ebeltoft, irgendwelche Neuigkeiten aus der Region oder jemand der gerade da war?


----------



## Nelson Muntz (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Moin, bei mir geht's ab 04.07 nach Skodshoved. Nicht ganz Ebeltoft aber ganz in der Nähe. Der Angelführer Djursland ist gekauft und die Spinnrute kommt auf jeden Fall mit. Für Tipps aus der Ecke wäre ich auch dankbar.


----------



## lobcamper (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Na dann wünsch ich Euch viel Erfolg,ich fahre am 25.07. Skodshoved.Wäre dankbar wenn Ihr nach Euren Urlaub mir ein paar Infos zukommen läst.Also bis dahin viel Spass


----------



## Benche (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

So das war auch schon wieder mein Sommerurlaub. Also Djursland ist wirklich ne schöne Ecke. Viele Buchten, mit flachem Wasser und Sandbänken, auf Plattfische sollte dort wirklich einiges gehen.
Ich selber war nur Moesholm am Angelsee, haben selber 7 Lachsforellen rausgezogen 1,3kg bis 2,0 kg.
Dort schwimmen auch sehr viele Goldforellen. Freitags wurde dann noch viel reingesetzt als wir wieder losgefahren sind dort.

Eigentlich haben wir da nie jemanden ohne Fang wegfahren gesehn. Oben bei  Djurs Sommerland ist auch noch ein Doppelsee, da war aber wenig los und Forellen konnten wir dort auch nicht sehen. Aber sah auch nett aus, etwas offener dem Wind ausgesetzt.

Kutter fahren im Moment nur ab Greena und das auch nur bei genug Anmeldungen, deshalb scheiterte es bei uns.

Nette Ecke dort, aber für mich überhaupt nicht Dänemark typisch, von Nordsee hat es dort gar nichts.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*



Benche schrieb:


> So das war auch schon wieder mein Sommerurlaub. Also Djursland ist wirklich ne schöne Ecke. Viele Buchten, mit flachem Wasser und Sandbänken, auf Plattfische sollte dort wirklich einiges gehen.
> Ich selber war nur Moesholm am Angelsee, haben selber 7 Lachsforellen rausgezogen 1,3kg bis 2,0 kg.
> Dort schwimmen auch sehr viele Goldforellen. Freitags wurde dann noch viel reingesetzt als wir wieder losgefahren sind dort.
> 
> ...




Na ja wenn man Ostsee bucht kann man ja auch nichts anderes als Ostsee erwarten. Ich kann ja auch kein Putensteak im Restaurant bestelle und dann sagen das schmeckt ja gar nicht nach Rind. 

 BG
 Carsten


----------



## Nelson Muntz (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

So... Zurück aus Skodshoved nach einer abwechslungsreichen, sehr wetterbestimmten Woche und insgesamt drei kurzen Angelausflügen. Die Anreise am heißesten Wochenende des Jahres gestaltete sich wenig aufregend und beim ersten abendlichen Strandspaziergang wurde der erste Blick auf das neue Revier gewagt.
Geangelt wurde dann das erste Mal am Sonntag. Nach einem Ausflug zum Leuchtturm in Sletterhage, Einkaufen und Grillen sollte es dann nördlich von unserer Unterkunft in Skodshoved ans Riff gehen. Nach einer guten halben Stunde dort hatte ich einen Biss mit zwei "Nachfassern". Bei diesem Wurf konnte man schon am südlichen Ende von Skodshoved Strand sehen und hören wie die Wellen der Fähre auf den Strand gebraust sind. Angefixt von dem Biss machte ich noch zwei Würfe auf das Riff zu ungeachtet dessen, dass die Wellen auch noch auf mich zukommen sollten, ich aber noch 200 Meter zum Strand zurück musste. Die nasse Wathose belehrte mich, das die große Heckwelle der Fähren ziemlich schnell unterwegs ist und nicht nicht zu beachten ist.
Damit war der erste Ausflug mit der Spinnangel beendet.

Der zweite Versuch wurde durch den zunehmenden Wind am Dienstag den 07.07. nach Kongsgarde verlegt. Westlich des Hafens kann man schön waten bis dann weiter westlich gleich tiefes Wasser kommt und ich ein Stück weit vom Strand geworfen habe um dann wieder ins Wasser zu gehen. Geangelt habe ich mit Snaps in allen Farben. Gefangen wurde nichts.

Mittwoch und Donnerstag wurde es zunehmend windiger. Da ich gern nochmal in Sletterhage, also auf der Südseite von Helgenaes bei Nordwind angeln wollte, fuhren wir dort nochmal hin um dort festzustellen wie windig es wirklich ist und der Platz nicht windgeschützt ist.
Der letzte Angelausflug am Freitag führte meine Freundin und mich dann nach Isgard. Die Anfahrt über den Isgardsvej ist zwar keine Fahrt über einen neugebauten Highway, lohnt sich aber auf jeden Fall. Landschaftlich wunderschön und auch der Fußmarsch zum Strand lohnt sich. Gestern Abend am Strand angekommen waren unsere Fußspuren die zweiten die hinzugekommen sind. Zwar war es gestern ruhig dort aber der Wind der Tage zuvor hatte sehr viele Algen in die Bucht dort gebracht, die das Angeln nicht leicht gemacht haben. Aber auch das Waten war nicht leicht, da man aufgrund der Algen nichts unter der Wasseroberfläche sehen konnte und ich mich auf keine weiteren Experimente einlassen wollte. Gefangen natürlich nichts aber das erste Mal einen kleinen Seehund am Strand gesehen.

Alles in allem eine sehr schöne Gegend, die bestimmt auch angeltechnisch viel hergibt. Nur bei mir halt nicht für diesen Moment. Das heißt für dann wohl, wir müssen uns noch mal wiedersehen Skodshoved und Umgebung


----------



## Emsfischer_67 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Gibt es aktuelle Fangberichte ?
wir wollen Anfang Mai wieder zum Brandungsangeln nach Sletterhage am Leuchtturm


----------



## Armin0406 (9. März 2016)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo, 
 bin Ende Mai in der Ecke. Stell bitte mal kleinen Bericht ein was so ging.


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (9. März 2016)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Ich war einma da  Dorsch Satt  aber mann muss komplett anders Angeln  geile Ecke .....


----------



## Emsfischer_67 (18. März 2016)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

nicht schlecht die Ansage ..... und so hilfreich


----------



## NuNuc (13. April 2016)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Gibt es aktuelle Infos ? 
Wir sind in der ersten Mai Woche Boeslum und wollen wohl das erste Mal auf Platten und Meerforelle versuchen.
Bisher sind wir nur Zander gewöhnt als Hamburger


----------



## Angeldidi (19. April 2016)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde vom 23.04. - 14.05.2016 vor Ort sein und hauptsächlich den Meerforellen nachstellen.

Zudem werde ich mal wieder mein Glück beim Brandungsangeln am Leuchtturm von Sletterhage auf der Halbinsel Helgeneas versuchen.

Ich werde mal zwischendurch berichten, was so geht.

Viele Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## NuNuc (20. April 2016)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*



Angeldidi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich werde vom 23.04. - 14.05.2016 vor Ort sein und hauptsächlich den Meerforellen nachstellen.
> 
> ...




Dann berichte bitte einmal vor dem 30.4 
Wir ab 30. auch in der Nähe von Ebeltoft .


----------



## Angeldidi (26. April 2016)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo NuNuc,

hier ein erster kurzer Zwischenbericht.

Die ersten beiden Angeltage haben mein Kumpel & ich an der offenen Kattegat-Küste verbracht (Jernhatten, Skovgarde, Rugard). Eine Meerforelle sowie ein erster Hornhecht ginen an den Haken. Eine gute Meerforelle sprang kurz vor dem Ufer leider vom Haken ab, das wäre das erste Highlight gewesen.

Aktuell pustet starker Ostwind, so dass die o.g. Stellen nicht mehr gut zu befischen sind (starke Wassereintrübung, hohe Wellen).

Dem Wind entsprechend werden wir heute mal auf die Westseite von Djursland fahren und im Kalo-Vig unser Glück versuchen.

Mehr kann ich leider noch nicht berichten - hoffentlich aber bald.

Viele Grüße aus Draby,

Dietmar.


----------



## Emsfischer_67 (26. April 2016)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Danke für den ersten Eindruck,

wir werden am 3.5 zu viert oben sein und unser Glück im Brandungsangeln am Leuchtturm versuchen .


----------



## NuNuc (26. April 2016)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Moin Angeldidi,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Rugard und Jernhatten steht bei uns auch auf der Liste zum fischen 

Eine Meerforelle ist immer spitze allein dafür lohnt sich der Angeltag finde ich.

Wünsche Euch weiterhin viel Erfolg und beim nächsten mal kriegste sie an Land 

Hornhecht wird sicherlich bald aktiver werden , da es auch wärmer werden soll sagt der Wetterbericht.Der Wind soll weniger werden.

Ich freue mich schon auf unsere Tour )

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=3284


----------



## Armin0406 (29. April 2016)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo, 
 dann ist ja jetzt richtig was los in der Ecke, zumindest sind ja jetzt einige Boardis  vor Ort. Ich selbst bin erst ab 21.05 in Draby und hoffe bis dahin noch auf einige Fangberichte.
 Petrie Heil euch Glücklichen


----------



## Emsfischer_67 (30. April 2016)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Da ist immer einiges los, nur leider wird da nicht so viel berichtet,

wir fahren schon seid jahren in die Ecke von Ebeltoft, es ist nicht so überlaufen und unseren Fisch haben wir immer gefangen.

Die Landschaft dort ist für Dänemark auch einzigartig.

Ich freue mich schon auf den 3.5......dann geht es wieder los


----------



## Angeldidi (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich leider einige Tage flachgelegen habe, konnte ich heute an einem herrlichen Tag wieder ans Wasser und wurde mit einer schönen Meerforelle von 55cm belohnt!

Gleich geht es nochmal an die Küste, um die "Goldene Stunde" in der Dämmerung zu erwischen. Wer weiß, vielleicht gibt Petrus ja noch eines seiner Geschöpfe her.

Anbei ein Bild von der dem Küstensilber.

Ich bin noch bis zum 14.05. hier oben in Djursland und hoffe, noch Weiteres berichten zu können.

Viele Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## Armin0406 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Glückwunsch, sehr schöner Fisch.
 Ich muss noch bis zum 21.05 warten bis ich in Draby die Haustür aufschließe.

 Weiterhin viel Petri Heil


----------



## Angeldidi (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Armin0406,

vielen Dank ! Unser Ferienhaus ist auch in Draby, sehr schönes Fleckchen hier in Djursland inkl. sehr guter Angelstellen in der Nähe, aber das weißt Du bestimmt bereits.

Ich konnte heute in Rugard einen weiteren einzelnen Hornhecht erwischen. Da das Wasser für die klassische Hornhecht-Invasion noch zu kalt ist, wie ich denke, dürftest Du bestimmt mehr von diesen ebefalls tollen Fischen erwarten dürfen 

Wie auch immer, ich wünsche Dir bereits jetzt einen tollen & fischreichen Urlaub.

Viele Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## Armin0406 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Danke dir Angeldidi,

 Ich freu mich riesig drauf , in der Ecke um Ebeltoft war ich  schon ca. 15 Jahre nicht mehr. Da zum Haus auch ein Boot gehört, laut Vermieter Ruderboot mit Aussenborder, erhoffe ich mir recht viel von der Ecke. 
 Wetter soll ja jetzt werden, ich habe nix gegen Hornis und Platte nehme ich auch sehr gern. 
 Wichtig wird nur sein  das ich meinen Bandscheibenvorfall bis dahin soweit auskuriert habe das auch auch Halbwegs Mobil bin.
 Weiterhin viel Petri Heil


----------



## Angeldidi (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Armin0406,

dann wünsche ich Dir eine schnelle Genesung bis zu Deinem Urlaub.

Wenn Du so lange nicht mehr auf der Ecke warst, hier die immer wichtigen Tipps in Sachen Angelgeschäfte. In Ebeltoft gibt es zu einem das Fachgeschäft "Steffen Fritid". Geführt wird das Geschäft von Steffen Jensen, der dieses zum Herbst diesen Jahres endgültig schliessen wird. Bei Steffen kannst Du neben frischen Ködern (Watt-/Seeringelwurm) auch immer das nötige Zubehör und einige aktuelle Tipps abholen.

Alternativ gibt es in einer Nebenstraße schräg gegenüber von Steffen Fritd das Fachgeschäft "Lindbergh", wo ebenfalls Angelzubehör und -köder gekauft werden können.

In Sachen Wettervorhersage schau Dir mal die folgende Webseite an: http://de.wisuki.com/forecast/1058/ebeltoft

Hier erhälst Du aktuelle Wetterdaten mit Vorschau inkl. Tidenverlauf & Windstärke/-richtung im Stundenintervall auf einen Blick- was will man mehr ?

Vielleicht sind diese Informationen ja auch für andere Betrachter des Themas interessant.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte ein wenig helfen & Deine Vorfreude weiter steigern#h

Viele Grüße aus Draby,

Dietmar.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Moin,
da ich auch immer gerne in die Ecke fahre hätte ich mal ne Frage an Armin, kannst Du mir sagen welches Haus ihr habt, ich such da auch immer eins mit Boot und wurde bisher nicht wirklich fündig.
Bg
Carsten


----------



## NuNuc (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Moin , wir waren nun auch einige Male an Wasser und bei uns läuft es bisher nicht optimal was die mefo angeht. Bisher haben wir keine landen können und 3 mal Pech gehabt das sie vorm Ufer noch ausspringt. Elsegarde und einige Stellen Richtung sletterhage haben wir probiert oft sogar einsam am Strand  Heute ist regen aber morgen soll es wieder super Wetter geben. Wir sind am überlegen die kolindsund Kanäle einen Vormittag zu besuchen und wollten bei steffen mal fragen ob der stubbe soe eine gute Idee ist. Soll laut Board gesperrt/schwer zugänglich sein aber genaue infos scheint niemand zu haben.


----------



## Armin0406 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*



Angeldidi schrieb:


> Hallo Armin0406,
> 
> dann wünsche ich Dir eine schnelle Genesung bis zu Deinem Urlaub.
> 
> ...



Hallo Dietmar, 

das Steffen seinen Laden doch noch geöffnet hat war mir bekannt. Die Wetter Webseite kannte ich nicht ,danke dafür.
Tja , das mit dem Rücken muss noch werden, wenns eng wird muss halt doch noch diese CT -Spritze her, hoffe aber das es mit Krankengymnastik usw. was wird, hab ja noch 2,5 Wochen Zeit.

@ Carsten Heidorn
Das Haus habe ich über www.fejo.dk gebucht , hat die Nr.ES72. Die haben eine Chat -Funktion und da habe ich eine der netten Damen einfach mal nach Haus mit Boot, Fisch-Reinigungsplatz gefragt. Die haben mir dann 2-3 Häuser rausgesucht. 


Gruß Armin


----------



## NuNuc (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Moin Armin danke für den Tipp werde das Haus auch mal speichern für den nächsten Besuch. Wir hatten diese Woche nicht Zuviel Erfolg auf meerforellen leider. Eine haben wir erst erwischt und diese war leider zu klein. Laut Steffen ist es schon deutlich zu spät um mit vielen Fängen zu rechnen und auch unsere Nachbarn sind teilweise ohne Fisch noch unterwegs. Das Wetter ist aber super und zusammen im Wasser zu waten ist auch immer ein Erlebnis. Viel Erfolg euch noch morgen ist schon der Heimweg angesagt.


----------



## Armin0406 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo, 
 keine neuen Fangberichte?  Geht nix oder geht so viel das ihr keine Zeit zum Schreiben habt?

 Gruß Armin


----------



## Angeldidi (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo zusammen,

meine 3 Wochen Urlaub nähern sich dem Ende. Insgesamt habe ich leider aufgrund verschiedener gesundheitlicher Probleme nur ca. 50% der Zeit am Wasser verbringen können - das nenne ich Pech.

Das Wetter in den letzten Tagen war aber hervorragend und ans Wasser sind mein Bruder & ich dann auch wieder gekommen.

Belohnt wurde ich mit 3 schönen Meerforellen, alle um die 55cm. Auch einige Hornhechte gingen wieder ans Band.

Das Plattfischangeln am Leuchtturm von Sletterhage war höchstens mittelmäßig, da sehr viele kleine Klieschen und Flundern da waren. Die maßigen Fische waren auch alle um die 30 cm - größere Platten stellten sich nicht ein - aber: bei herrlichem Sonnenschein gibt es schlechtere Aktivitäten, als am Strand den Fischen nachzustellen, denke ich 

So, das wars soweit von meiner Seite. Heute und/oder morgen früh versuche ich es eventuell noch mal.

Euch allen eine schöne Zeit in Djursland & natürlich Petri Heil.

Viele Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## Emsfischer_67 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

So, nun will ich auch von unserer Reise nach Ebeltoft berichten !
ist zwar schon eine Wocher her, aber nun habe ich Zeit dazu.

Wir sind zu 4 auf die Halbinsel Helgenaes nach Sletterhage an den Leuchtturm gefahren und haben dort 
direkt vor Ort auch unser Sommerhaus bezogen.








Unser Ziel war es gemütlich 3 Tage an der Brandung zu sitzen und zu fangen was es zu fangen gab ....
und einen Tag von Grenaa aus, um  mit der MS Signe gezielt auf Dorsch zu gehen.

Das Wetter konnte bald nicht besser sein, Anfangs etwas Wind und nur blauer Himmel, 
so sollte es auch die Woche über bleiben.

Wir sind auf dem hinweg in Flensburg runter von der Autobahn um uns bei DS Angelsport mit Seeringlern einzudecken.
Ich hatte die vorher bestellt...sicher ist sicher...

Voller Erwartung sind wir dann am ersten Tag tagsüber an den Strand etwa 100 m links vom Leuchturm.
Ergebnis sehr viele Plattfische aber zu 90 % nur kleine.






















Am zweiten Tag sind wir dann mit der MS Signe von Grenaa aus auf Dorsch los gefahren, 
der Kapitan machte einen netten Eindruck, das Schiff war im guten Zustand, was mich allerdings sofort stutzig machte.... es gab nur ein Gaff...
















Nach 8 Stunden fahrt war das Ergebnis dann sehr ernüchternd....jede Menge Dorsch...leider fast nur kleine, der größte lag bei 65 cm und der zweitgrößte bei 37 cm.
Aber das Wetter war spitze.

An unserem Dritten Tag sind wir dann zur Dämmerung wieder an den Strand auf der Halbinsel Helgenaes gegangen, dieses mal so ca. 500 Meter rechts vom Leuchtturm.






Es gab wieder reichlich Plattfisch, aber auch hier wieder viel zu viele kleine Fische.

Aber das Wetter war auch an dem Tag wieder auf unserer Seite und der Sonnenuntergang war auch mal wieder schön.











An unseren letzten Angeltag sind wir dann nach Ebeltoft auf die Mole, wo die 4 Windräder stehen gefahren,






es war sehr windig, hatten aber das Glück das es ablandiger Wind war, die Sonne schien und die Fische wollten auch, wir hatten weniger Fische, dafür alle Maßig.

Das Fazit unserer Reise, 
Die Landschaft ist bezauberns, es gibt sehr viel Fisch , leider sehr viele kleine...aber die werden ja größer....und wir kommen wieder.

Petri Heil !


----------



## Armin0406 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Schöner Bericht, schöne Bilder, tolles Wetter. Schade das nur überwiegend kleinere der Hauptfang waren. 
 Ab Samstag bin ich dann auch für 2 Wochen vor Ort und hoffe natürlich auch den einen oder anderen Fangbericht einstellen zu können.

 Gruß Armin


----------



## sCoPeXx (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Ecke Ebeltoft stand dies Jahr auch auf unserer Liste wir haben uns dann aber doch für Hvide Sande entschieden... 
Bitte berichten.. vll fahren wir ja nächstes Jahr in die Ecke 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Armin0406 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Unsere  2 Wochen in Djursland sind leider schon vorüber. Da zu unserem Haus auch ein Boot gehörte, hatte ich mir recht viel davon versprochen auch mal hinter der 3 Rinne zu Fischen. Leider spielte mein Rücken nicht mit und das Boot blieb die kompletten 2 Wochen auf dem Trailer. Ich war schon recht froh das ich halbwegs gerade  laufen konnte.
 Trotzdem war ich einige Male  los und muss Sagen die Platten bissen immer, teileweise wie Wild . In Draby Strand in der 1. Rinne, ich spreche da von 10 -12 Meter Entfernung, in 3 Std. knapp 30 Platte von denen 9 Stk über der 30cm Marke waren. Köder , TK Hering aus dem Fotex. 
 Natomole, auch jede Menge Platte, allerdings sehr viele kleinere dabei, so bis 25 cm, ne 30+ , war eher schon selten. In der 2. Woche war dann auch der Hornhecht voll da.
 Auf der Windradmole am Fährhafen zwischen dem 2 und 3 Windrad auch viel Platte in guten Größen , dort war mein Ausnahmefisch allerdings ein 45 Dorsch , es sollte auch der einzigste bleiben. Laut Steffen vom Angeladen in Ebeltoft werden kaum noch Dorsche in halbwegs vernünftigen Größen von den Molen gefangen, hin und wieder Mal einer aber eher in den kälteren Monaten.
 Mein persönlichen Highlight war dann wieder mal direkt an unserem Hausstrand, dem Draby Strand. Meine Frau und ich wollten eigentlich nach dem Grillen nur noch ein wenig am Strand laufen. Plötzlich sah ich das in der 1. Rinne immer wieder Kleinfisch auseinander spritzten. Spinnrute aus dem Auto geholt und 2 Super schöne Regenbogner , beide knapp 2 Kg auf Mefoblinker verhaftet. War ein tolles Erlebniss. Ich wollte gar nicht recht glauben, hatte mit Mefos gerechnet die dort Raubten , aber mit Regenbognern hatte ich nun wirklich nicht gerechnet.
 Fazit nach 2 Wochen mit wunderschönen Wetter , ich fahre nächstes Jahr bei hoffentlich besserer Gesundheit wieder in die Ecke.


----------



## Emsfischer_67 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Armin0406,

ich kann das nur bestätigen, ich war auch noch einmal das letzte Wochenende oben, jede Menge sehr gute Platten und auch ein Dorsch von der Mole mit den Windrädern.

Vor ein paar Wochen lief es bei uns nicht ganz so gut, soll wohl zu früh gewesen sein.

Ich habe bald den Eindruck als wenn es dort oben  von Jahr zu Jahr wieder besser wird......


----------



## Spitzenstädter (4. August 2016)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Moin Moin,

jemand ab 13.August vor Ort?
Meine Freundin und ich haben ein Häuschen bei Thorsager.
Wir wollen unser Glück mittels Wathose an den Buchten um Kalo Vig, Sletterhage und Elsegarde auf Meerforelle und Dorsche probieren. Zunächst war ich der Meinung, dass um diese Zeit bzgl. der Silbertrutten eh nicht viel geht, war dann durch den Bericht von Bernd Zielsche allerdings wieder voll motiviert. http://www.first-cast.de/Textdateien/fliegenfischen-meerforellen-sommer.html
Auch wenn die letzten Berichte über die Platten einer eher nagativen Beigeschmack hatten (recht klein, wenige,...), wäre das immer eine Alternative. Besser machen kann hier nur die Devise lauten 
Ansonsten freuen wir uns, nun endlich auch mal die Ostküste Dänemarks kennen zu lernen.

Beste Grüße
Ben


----------



## Angeldidi (31. August 2016)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das Glück, in den ersten beiden Oktoberwochen wieder vor Ort sein zu können (Haus in Oer Strand), um mein Glück auf Meerforellen zu versuchen.

Vielleicht ist ja der eine oder andere von Euch aus dem Forum ebenfalls vor Ort, um Poseidons Geschöpfen nachzustellen.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall von meinen Angelausflügen berichten, hoffentlich mit vielen tollen Fischbildern dabei.

Viele Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## worker_one (16. September 2016)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Ich werde vermutlich in der 2. Oktoberwoche in Gjerrild Nordstrand sein.
Hat jemand ein paar Infos?
Was geht denn da in der Brandung?
Lohnt sich auch eine Ausfahrt mit der MS Signe?
Das letzte Mal war ich vor über 10Jahren in der Gegend.


----------



## ffedermann (19. September 2016)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Auch ich werde in der ersten Oktoberwoche in der e ke von ebeltoft sei und würde mich freuen wenn ich doch das eine oder andere mal die Angel in die See halten kann. Würde mich daher über Info freuen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Angeldidi (25. September 2016)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Frank,

rund um Ebeltoft gibt es sehr viele Möglichkeiten zum Angeln. Je nach Angelmethode/-art gibt es zu empfehlende Stellen. Zum Brandungsangeln denke ich z.B. an Sletterhage an der Südspitze der Halbinsel Helgenaes, bei strammen Westwinden ist auch Glatved Strand eine Alternative. Zum Spinnfischen auf Meerforelle kann man es, je nach Windrichtung, an sehr vielen Stellen versuchen. Hierzu empfehle ich den tollen Angelführer "Ostseeküste Djursland" von North Guiding: http://www.north-guiding.com/angelfuehrer/daenemark/djursland-juetland.html

Bei konkreten Fragen komme gern auf mich zu.

Viele Grüße aus Ahrensburg,

Dietmar.


----------



## Angeldidi (25. September 2016)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Jan,

nicht dass ich Dich vergesse, aber leider kenne ich mich an der Nordküste Djurslands nicht wirklich aus - und obwohl ich seit vielen Jahren auf der Ecke bin, habe ich noch keine Ausfahrt mit der Signe hingekriegt - bin wohl eher der Typ Landratte  

Die Strecke aber nordöstlich von Gjerrild (am Rabaekvej) ist ebenfalls als guter Platz zum Meerforellenfischen bekannt.

Viele Grüße & Petri Heil,

Dietmar.


----------



## ffedermann (30. September 2016)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Angeldidi,

 danke Dir erstmal für die Aussage. Sletterhage waren wir vor 3 Jahren im Sommer gewesen und auch schon ganz gut gefangen. 

 Wir werden dort einfach mal ein zwei Nachmittage verbringen und hoffen die eine oder andere Platte in die Pfanne zu bekommen.

 Werde nach Ankunft Berichten
 VG Frank


----------



## Angeldidi (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo zusammen,

gestern war ich zum ersten Angeltrip an der Ostküste Djurslands unterwegs und habe meinen Blinker entsprechend in das tiefe Wasser dicht unter Land ins Kattegat geworfen. 

Zum Auftakt konnte ich eine schöne Meerforelle fangen - eine zweite ging kurz vorm Ufer im Drill verloren.

Leider pustet mal wieder kräftiger Ostwind an die Küste, so dass inzwischen der dortige küstennahe Bereich völlig eingetrübt ist. 

Heute werde ich mal die Streckein Sletterhage mit dem Blinker beackern und sehen, ob da etwas geht.

Ich werde gern weiter berichten, wie sich die Angelei in den kommenden Tagen hier entwickelt.

Viele Grüße,

Dietmar #h


----------



## NuNuc (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Trübes Wasser ist nicht immer von Nachteil beim angeln auf Mefo 
Bin gespannt auf deinen nächsten Bericht, wir sind in 2 Wochen auch vor Ort wenn alles Glatt läuft


----------



## Angeldidi (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo NuNuc,

Du hast grundsätzlich schon Recht, aber die braune Brühe inkl. starker Brandung am offenen Kattegat macht es doch schwer, dort etwas zu holen - vielleicht ja auch eine Fehleinschätzung meinerseits, wer weiß?

Heute war ich am Leuchtturm von Sletterhage. Ein paar Nachläufer und am Ende eine untermäßige Meerforelle (schwimmt wieder). Mehr war heute für mich nicht zu machen, aber egal, ein schöner Tag am Meer.

Morgen werde ich mein Glück am Vrinners Hoved und/oder Hestehavn versuchen und danach berichten, was dort so geht (oder eben nicht).

Viele Grüße vom Oer Strand,

Dietmar.


----------



## NuNuc (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Ok, wenn es so stark ist dann wird es vermutlich sehr schwer was zu erwischen 
Wir hatten immer eine leichte Trübung und das war in Ordnung.
Sletterhage bin ich im Mai auch Schneider geblieben - wir haben beide Seiten vom Leuchtturm befischt und war nichts zu machen.

Elsegarde Strand waren wir mit der Wathose auch unterwegs - lief eher schlecht.

Richtung Grenaa gibt es noch den Glatved Strand da waren wir erfolgreich links vom Kieswerk.
Wir waren auch fast alleine dort nur 2 Dänen die noch mit der Fliege unterwegs waren.

Vrinners Hoved war ich bisher noch nie - vielleicht in 2 Wochen 

Viel Erfolg Dir weiterhin.


----------



## Angeldidi (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo NuNuc,

habe heute den erneuten Test gemacht - aktuell auf der Ostseite aufgrund des Windes nix zu holen.

In Hestehavn (rechts neben der Kalo-Slotsruine) waren die Bedingungen gut. Aber, was soll ich sagen: neben mir sprangen die Forellen, gebissen haben sie leider nicht.

Bei westlichen Winden empfehle ich Dir die Strecke am Jernhatten (nördlich von Elsegarde) und die am Leuchtturm von Fornaes.

Morgen werde ich es in der Dämmerung in Sletterhage versuchen, vielleichtkommt da was unter Land. Ich werde berichten.

Grüße aus Dänemark,

Dietmar.


----------



## Angeldidi (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo zusammen,

wie geplant, war ich gestern bei Sonnenuntergang am Strand von Sletterhage. Erneut konnte ich nur eine kleine Meerforelle erwischen, die ebenfalls wieder schwimmt. Da leider der Ostwind bis zum Ende der kommenden Woche anhalten soll, werde ich weiter auf andere Stellen ausweichen müssen - heute wird dies dann wohl Vrinners sein. 

Mal sehen, was da geht.

Viele Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## Angeldidi (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo zusammen,

nach einigen Tagen ohne Fisch konnte ich heute am Vrinners Strand eine feine Meerforelle von 52 cm / 1,7 Kilo erwischen. 

Ich hoffe, dass am morgigen letzten Angeltag noch weitere Fische folgen werden.

Wie bereits berichtet, konnte ich aufgrund des stetigen & starken Ostwindes meine Lieblingsstrecken am Kattegat nicht befischen, aber egal, die Ecke bietet zum Glück ja immer Ausweichmöglichkeiten.

Viele Grüße vom Oer Strand,

Dietmar.


----------



## NuNuc (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Sehr schön dann wurdest du ja wieder belohnt 

Viel Erfolg dir heute noch am letzten Tag ist etwas ägerlich mit dem Wind aber Djursland hat zum Glück sehr viele schöne und fangreiche Ecken


----------



## Emsfischer_67 (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Liebe Angelfreunde,
gibt es aus der Gegend Neuigkeiten ? wir wollen am 28.12 für eine Woche in die schönen Molsberge.


----------



## Garrett P.I. (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Ich bin von 11.-18. März in Ebeltoft - macht um diese Jahreszeit nur Mefo (hab ich noch nie gemacht und entsprechend keine Ahnung...) Sinn, oder kann man auch was anderes fangen?


----------



## Angeldidi (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Garret P.I.,

ich denke, dass im März die Chancen auf Meerforelle gut stehen sollten. Hier bieten sich die eher flacheren Stellen z.B.  in der Kalo-Bucht an, wo das Wasser sich im Frühjahr zuerst erwärmt und die ersten Futtertiere eher vorhanden sein sollten. Gute Stellen sind dort die Kalo-Schlossruine oder auch Vrinners, etwas weiter südlich dann auch die kleine Bucht von Knebel.

Hier ein Link zu einem Beitrag in diesem Forum, der gut das Angeln vom Strand erklärt - vielleicht für Dich ja eine gute Hilfe, um diese herrliche Art des Angelns kennenzulernen: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295227

Ansonsten kann man auf der Ecke an vielen Stellen mit Wurmmontagen auf Plattfische Angeln, etwa am Leuchtturm von Sletterhage, auf der Mole in der Ebeltoft-Bucht bei Lyngsbek oder auch auf der langen Windradmole am Ebeltoft-Fährhafen. 

Viele Grüße & Petri Heil,

Dietmar.


----------



## Garrett P.I. (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Danke, ich werde es auf jeden Fall versuchen.


----------



## NuNuc (13. März 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Ich hoffe du konntest schon ein paar Würfe machen 

Ein kleiner Bericht zum Ende wäre spitze - wir sind am überlegen unsere Tour im Mai auch wieder in die Richtung Ebeltoft und Umgebung zu starten.


----------



## Angeldidi (14. März 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde über Ostern auf der Ecke sein und freue mich schon sehr auf das Spinnfischen vor Ort. Ich werde natürlich umgehend berichten.

Viele Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## Garrett P.I. (18. März 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*



NuNuc schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du konntest schon ein paar Würfe machen
> 
> Ein kleiner Bericht zum Ende wäre spitze - wir sind am überlegen unsere Tour im Mai auch wieder in die Richtung Ebeltoft und Umgebung zu starten.



Sorry, ich kann nix beitragen - war kein Angelurlaub, ich war nur einmal los und beim 10ten Wurf ist meine Angel gebrochen #q

Ansonsten ist die Ecke aber wirklich nett.


----------



## fsbremcke (31. März 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo zusammen!

Mitte August geht es endlich mal wieder nach Djursland.

Diesmal haben wir ein Haus in Fuglsø, fast direkt am Wasser angemietet.

Hat in dieser Gegend schon mal jemand gefischt? Wäre ja zu schön, wenn man fußläufig ein nettes Revier, z.B. für Plattfische hätte.


Gruß und Petri
Frank


----------



## Angeldidi (1. April 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Frank,

südlich von Fuglso liegt ja gleich die Landenge zwischen Mols und der Halbinsel Helgenaes - Dragsmur heisst die Ecke.

Auf der Ostseite der Landenge - in Richtung Norden (also Richtung Fuglso) haben wir schon erfolgreich auf Meerforellen geblinkert, ebenso auf Hornhechte. Könnte im August ja auch noch klappen.

Zudem gibt es vom Dragsmur-Vej eine Abzweigung Richtung Strand (Fuglsovig Strandvej) - dort zum Strand runter und schon bist Du an einer Stelle, an welcher ich auch schon mit Erfolg auf Plattfische geangelt habe.

Im Sommer bitte aufpassen, denn auf der Ecke fängt man auf Wurm oder Blinker auch immer mal das eine oder andere Petermännchen!

Wie auch immer, ich wünsche Dir Petri Heil & einen tollen Urlau auf dieser herrlichen Ecke.

Viele Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## fsbremcke (3. April 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Vielen Dank Dietmar! Damit lässt sich arbeiten. ;-)


----------



## fsbremcke (3. April 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Btw.: Gibt es den Angelladen in Ebeltoft eigentlich noch? Der wollte Ende 2015 ja eigentlich schließen, soweit mir bekannt ist. Wo deckt man sich denn aktuell mit Wattis und sonstigem Angelbedarf ein? Gibt es in Aarhus einen gut sortierten Shop?


----------



## Angeldidi (4. April 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Frank,

Steffen hat sich im vergangenen Herbst in den Ruhestand verabschiedet - das Geschäft Steffen Fritid ist also Geschichte. 

Schräg gegenüber von Steffens ehemaligem Laden aber findest Du das Geschäft Lindbergh (die Straße heisst Sondergade). Dort wird neben Seglerbedarf auch Angelequipment und Köder verkauft.

Auf der Halbinsel Helgenaes gibt es zudem den kleinen Ort Orby. Ca. 200 Meter vor dem Ort (die Straße ist der Sletterhagevej) gibt es einen privaten Verkauf von Wattwürmern - Richtung Süden fahrend auf der rechten Seite, einfach zu erkennen durch das runde Sanddorm-Schild und den Kühlschrank.

Ob es auch in Aarhus ein Angelfachgeschäft gibt, weiß ich nicht - kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass dem nicht so ist.

Viele Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## zander67 (7. April 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*



Angeldidi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich werde über Ostern auf der Ecke sein und freue mich schon sehr auf das Spinnfischen vor Ort. Ich werde natürlich umgehend berichten.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich bin ab 22.4 in Ebeltoft mit der Spinnrute unterwegs.
Da ich noch nie in der Ecke war und im Moment noch keinen Plan habe, wo ich überhaupt anfangen soll, bin ich natürlich für aktuelle Informationen seht dankbar.
Ich habe auch das Heft Kutter und Küste Nr.29.
Was mich da wundert, Hornhechte werden immer erst für Ende Mai angekündigt, auf Langeland habe ich da andere Erfahrungen gemacht, da sind die Hornhechte ab Ende April da.
Das Heft ist ja schon etwas älter, entweder Klimawandel oder Druckfehler. 

Wäre jedenfalls super, wenn Du mir noch ein paar Fische drin lässt.#h

VG


----------



## eisbaer_0902 (9. April 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Moin Zander,

Also letztes Jahr hatten wir die Hornis anfang Mai am Hacken. Ruhige Plätze zum Angeln kannste überall finde ich habe mir Selten den Strand mit vielen Teilen müssen. Fuglsø Steilküste macht Spass, genauso Dragsmur. 
Esby Hage sollte man auch immer mal anfahren,
Lushage und klar Sletterhage sollten auch dabei sein.

Ich bin ab dem 3.5 in Sletterhage und würde mich über Berichte freuen. |bla:   

Güße aus PM

der eisbaer


----------



## zander67 (10. April 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo eisbaer,

Danke für die Tipps.
Werde mir die genannten Stellen mal anschauen.
Im Angelführer Djursland sind die Stellen alle gut beschrieben.
Liegen alle dicht am Ferienhaus.
Wenn der Wintereinbruch über Ostern bis dahin wieder vorbei ist, gibt es vielleicht auch etwas zu berichten.

VG aus OHV


----------



## Angeldidi (17. April 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo zusammen,

genau wie vor 2 Wochen auf Als war mir auch über die Ostertage in Djursland Fortuna nicht wohlgesonnen. Ich habe es in Vrinners Hoved in recht flachem Wasser versucht sowie am offenen Kategatt - keine Flosse weit und breit, weder bei mir, bei meinem Kumpel noch bei anderen Angelkollegen, die wir vor Ort trafen.

Na ja, war schon enttäuschend. Ab dem 29.04. bin ich für 2 Wochen vor Ort und hoffe, dass die Wassertemperaturen dann nördlich der 8 Grad liegen. Aktuell - auch durch den Temperatursturz am Wochenende inkl. kühlem Ostwind bedingt - lag diese bei max. 6 Grad. 

Ich hoffe, in meinem nächsten Urlaub (geht ja schon in 2 Wochen wieder los) mehr zu berichten zu haben.

Euch allen Petri Heil.

Viele Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## zander67 (18. April 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*



Angeldidi schrieb:


> Ab dem 29.04. bin ich für 2 Wochen vor Ort und hoffe, dass die Wassertemperaturen dann nördlich der 8 Grad liegen. Aktuell - auch durch den Temperatursturz am Wochenende inkl. kühlem Ostwind bedingt - lag diese bei max. 6 Grad.
> 
> Ich hoffe, in meinem nächsten Urlaub (geht ja schon in 2 Wochen wieder los) mehr zu berichten zu haben.
> 
> ...


 
 Wird schon werden, ab Anfang Mai ändert sich das Wetter.
 Bei 2 Wochen wirst Du garantiert die ein oder andere Mefo
bekommen.

 VG


----------



## Angeldidi (18. April 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Danke, zander67, das hoffe ich natürlich. Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten.


----------



## zander67 (26. April 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Mal ein kurzer Zwischenbericht.
Das Wetter ist immer noch sehr wechselhaft.
Temperaturstürze von 8 Grad auf 2 Grad innerhalb von 10 min nach einem Graupelschauer sind an der Tagesordnung.
Seid gestern Abend, hat aber der starke Wind nachgelassen.

Nach dem der starke Wind weg ist, hat sich einiges verändert, als wenn ein Schalter umgelegt wurde.
Borstenwürmer schwimmen umher, Mysis ist überall im Tang zu sehen, Sandaale schwimmen dem Blinker hinterher und werden manchmal auch leider gehakt, Schweinswale treiben die Heringe im Kattegat zusammen und die Möwen holen sich ihren Teil von oben. 
Die Meerforellen kommen langsam auch in Stimmung.
Ist aber ein Kampf, jede Mefo will hart erarbeitet sein.
7-8 Stunden täglich und viele km Fußmarsch sind notwendig.
Wenn dann aber der Einschlag wie aus dem Nichts kommt, 
ist der Schmerz vergessen.

Alle auf dem ersten Blick vielversprechenden Stellen (Riffe, Landzungen usw.) brachten nichts, kein Biss, absolut nichts und das bei einer guten Welle.
 Man fängt an den unscheinbarsten Stellen.
Den Angelführer hätte ich mir getrost sparen können.
Habe jetzt noch zwei Tage, mal sehen ob noch was geht.

Nächste Woche soll das Wetter ja besser werden, ich denke mal, dann wird auch noch besser gefangen.

VG


----------



## Angeldidi (28. April 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo zusammen,

morgen geht es nun auch für mich Richtung Norden nach Djursland. Ich freue mich sehr darauf. Ich werde zeitnah berichten, wie es vor Ort läuft.

Gruß,

Dietmar.


----------



## fsbremcke (28. April 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Dann sieh mal zu, dass du was ans Seil bekommst, Dietmar. Viel Spaß und eine schöne Zeit!


----------



## zander67 (30. April 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

So, eine Woche Djursland sind leider schon wieder vorbei.
Da es unser erster Urlaub in Djursland war, gestaltete sich das Angeln zum Anfang recht schwierig, man musste erstmal die Gegend kennen lernen.
Es stellte sich auch heraus, dass die Hotspots eigenartiger Weise keinen Fisch brachten, weder bei mir, noch, bei den Dänen, die diese Stellen sehr intensiv beangelten. 
Im Endeffekt konnte ich vier maßige Meerforellen fangen.
Zwei davon waren nur knapp über 40 cm und durften weiter schwimmen, 
die größte Meerforelle hatte 54 cm und 1,4 kg. 
 Am letzten Tag verfolgten schon einige Hornhechte den Köder.

Fazit:
Djursland hat gegenüber anderen Revieren (Rügen, Fünen, Langeland) einen Nachteil.
Durch den hohen Salzgehalt muss erst eine bestimmte Wassertemperatur erreicht werden, damit die Mefos richtig in Stimmung kommen, wenn das dann aber endlich soweit ist, sind auch schon die Hornhechte da.
Wenn man langfristig seinen Urlaub planen muss und ein kaltes Frühjahr erwischt, kann es auch mal eine Nullnummer werden.
Ansonsten landschaftlich eine schöne Ecke.

Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke.


----------



## eisbaer_0902 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Danke Zander für deine Einblicke. Für mich gehts Mittwoch früh hoch. Bin schon Gespannt was geht, oder ob es wie letztes Jahr wird, wo leider nicht viel zu holen wa. 


Grüße aus Werder

der eisbaer :vik:​


----------



## Angeldidi (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo zusammen,

seit Samstag bin ich nun wieder auf meiner Stammecke Dänemarks, in Djursland. Bisher habe ich lediglich beim Brandungsangeln am Leuchtturm von Sletterhage ein paar Plattfische landne können, in Sachen Meerforellen sah es bisher düster aus.

Heute hat eine schöne Forelle den Blinker in Sichweite gepackt, leider nicht richtig, so dass bach einem "Rammler" in der Rute der dunkle Schatten unter Wasser wieder davonschwimmen konnte. Ansonsten bisher keine weiteren Fangmeldungen meinerseits.

Das Wetter ist bisher sehr sonnig, dennoch hat das Wasser max. 8 Grad - und der starke & stetige Ostwind machen das Angeln am offenen Kattegat schwierig. Ich werde es in den kommenden Tagen weiterhin in der Kalo-Bucht versuchen (Vrinners, Hestehavn, Kalo-Schlossruine).

Ich hoffe, an dieser Stelle bald positivere Meldungen verlauten lassen zu können.

Wie immer Euch allen Petri Heil.

Viele Grüße vom Oer Strand,

Dietmar.


----------



## Benche (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Moin, hab noch die Kutter & Küste Ausgabe mit dem Spezial *Die Spitzenplätze auf Djursland*

Wer Interesse hat für paar Euro schick ich ich die gerne jemanden zu.

Gruß Benche


----------



## norwegen2014 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo,
wir werden ab 3. Juni in Ebeltoft sein (Egsmark Strand).Lass noch mal was hören,was so ging.Sind auch Heringe oder sogar bis dahin evtl. Makrelen oder Wolfsbarsche da?
Weiterhin Petri


----------



## Angeldidi (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo zusammen,

nun konnte auch ich endlich mal wieder eine feine Meerforelle an Land ziehen. Aktuell sind zudem die Hornhechte endgültig da und sorgen für Abwechslung an der Rute.

Ich werde in den letzten Urlaubstagen weiter die offene Kattegatküste befischen und hoffe, noch die eine oder andere Erfolgsmeldung verkünden zu können.

Euch allen Petri Heil & viele Grüße vom Oer Strand,

Dietmar.


----------



## zander67 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*



Angeldidi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nun konnte auch ich endlich mal wieder eine feine Meerforelle an Land ziehen. Aktuell sind zudem die Hornhechte endgültig da und sorgen für Abwechslung an der Rute.
> 
> ...



 Petri #6
war ja dieses Jahr recht mühselig.
 Wenn man das Foto sieht, sind die Bäume ja immer noch nicht richtig grün.

 VG


----------



## Emsfischer_67 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

wo bist du da genau ?


----------



## Angeldidi (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Emsfischer_67,

das Photo wurde am Strand von Skovgarde gemacht, etwas nördlich von Jernhatten an der offenen Kattegatküste.

Gruß,

Dietmar.


----------



## Angeldidi (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde nun über Pfingsten das Wochenende ebenfalls auf der Ecke verbringen (02. - 05.06.2017). Somit bekomme ich quasi 2-3 Angeltage on top, wie ich hoffe dann bei besseren Bedingungen.

Euch allen Petri Heil & viele Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## Angeldidi (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo zusammen,

so, meine wenigen Tage über Pfingsten sind (wie immer) schnell vorüber gegangen.

Das Spinnangeln war kurzweilig, da viele Kontakte da waren - leider nur in Form von Hornhechten und sogar bereits von Petermännchen. Leider war keine Meerforelle dabei, aber aufgrund meiner bisherigen Ergebnisse in diesem Jahr konnte mich dies auch nicht wirklich überraschen.

Wie dem auch sei, es waren wie immer schöne Tage auf dieser herrlichen Ecke, und das Wetter hat auch mitgespielt.

Ich plane im September für 1, vielleicht 2 Wochen wieder zurückzukehren - dann hoffentlich mit mehr Glück in Sachen Meerforellen.

Euch allen Petri Heil & bis bald,

Dietmar.


----------



## fsbremcke (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo zusammen,

in Kürze geht es endlich für zwei Wochen nach DK. Diesmal machen wir in Fuglsø Quartier. Wie sieht es denn aktuell mit Fangmeldungen aus?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Angeldidi (4. September 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Frank,

bist Du bereits wieder zurück? Wie war Dein Aufenthalt? Ich hoffe, Du konntest viele Fische anlanden. Berichte doch gern einmal.

Ich werde am kommenden Samstag, d. 09.09., für eine Woche ein Haus am Boeslum Strand beziehen und hoffe auf schöne & erfolgreiche Angeltage an den Stränden des offenen Kattegats und werde umgehend berichten.

Viele Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## fsbremcke (11. September 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hi Diddi!

Ich hoffe, bei dir läuft es besser als bei mir.

Habe zwischen Sletterhage und Glatved mehrere Stellen beangelt. Leider nur mit sehr überschaubarem Erfolg.

Da ich mit der Familie unterwegs war, habe ich allerdings auch nur tagsüber gefischt. Da war es gerade an den flach abfallenden Stellen vermutlich noch zu warm. Außerdem hatte ich ordentlich mit Kraut und Algen zu kämpfen.

Da wir in den zwei Wochen richtig Glück mit dem Wetter hatten, wog die magere Ausbeute allerdings nicht gar so schwer. ;-)

Petri und einen schönen Urlaub!


----------



## Angeldidi (16. September 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Frank,

das klingt ja trotzdem nach einem schönen Urlaub auf der Ecke.

Wir hatten eine klasse Angelwoche, da vor allem feiste Makrelen (45-50 cm) beim Blinkern an den Haken gingen - zwar immer nur vereinzelt, aber regelmäßig. Der Drill war jeweils unglaublich, diese Mini-Thunfische haben schon ordentlich Wumms.

Zudem konnte ich noch 3 Meerforellen fangen, mein Kumpel auch eine.

Nach dem mauen Frühjahr bin ich sehr zufrieden, hat großen Spaß gemacht.

Ich werde am Wochenende vor dem 03. Oktober wieder für ein paar Tage vor Ort sein und hoffe auf weitere schöne Angeltage auf der Ecke. Ich werde berichten 

Viele Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## fsbremcke (17. September 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hi Diddi!

Super! Das freut mich für dich!

Wo hast du denn erfolgreich geblinkert?


Gruß
Frank


----------



## Angeldidi (19. September 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Frank,

ich war (mal wieder) an meinen Lieblingsplätzen an der offenen Kattegatküste unterwegs: Jernhatten, Rugard, Glatved. 

Die gesamte Strecke an/zwischen diesen Plätzen bietet aus meiner Sicht sehr gute Möglichkeiten für das Spinnfischen, wenn die Bedingungen passen (nicht zu starker auflandiger Wind, das sonst eine viel zu starke Eintrübung gegeben ist). Auch im Frühjahr bieten sich ggfs. erstmal andere Stellen an, da an der offenen Küste die Wassertemperatur erst später ansteigt als in den flacheren Gebieten in den Buchten (Kalo, Knebel).

Wie gesagt, Ende September (29. - 03.10.) bin ich wieder vor Ort und hoffe auf die o.g. passenden Bedingungen.

Viele Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## krabbenfischer82 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo in die Runde, ist jemand derzeit in der Ecke unterwegs? ich bin in 8 Tagen wieder dort oben und bin mal neugierig, was sich fisch mäßig derzeit tut.


----------



## Angeldidi (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Jörg,

ich war für 4 Tage gerade oben und bin am 03.10. zurückgekommen.

Ich habe (wie so oft) mein Glück beim Blinkern an der offenen Kattegatküste versucht. Aufgrund des tagelangen starken Ostwindes kam es leider zur dann dort üblichen starken Vertrübung, die ab einem gewissen Grad das Angeln deutlich erschwert. 1 Makrele kam dabei wenigstens herum.

Auf der Ostseite Djurslands habe ich dann bei Vrinners geangelt. Ein paar Nachläufer waren hinter dem Blinker her, 2 untermaßige Meerforellen haben mein Kumpel und ich ergattert (schwimmen beider wieder).

Egal, ich bin überzeugt, dass Du in 8 Tagen gute Bedingungen vorfinden wirst - gute Stellen gibt es ja genug.

Da wir keine Brandungsangler getroffen haben und dies selber auch nicht versucht haben, kann ich zu den aktuellen Fängen auf diese Art leider nichts beitragen.

Ich empfehle ja immer den klassen Angelführer des North Guiding Verlages für diese Region: http://www.north-guiding.com/angelfuehrer/djursland-juetland.html

Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg & Petri Heil, Jörg.

Gruß,

Dietmar.


----------



## krabbenfischer82 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Ich danke dir für die aktuellen Hinweise. Laut Wetterbericht AOL es ja schön werden und ich denke der eine oder andere Fisch wird sich blicken lassen.

Ich werde mal eine Rückmeldung geben.


----------



## Angeldidi (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Jörg,

sollte es der Wind zulassen, dann versuche es mit dem Blinker zwischen Glatved und dem Jernhatten. Dort findest Du fast durchgängig gute Jagdreviere für die Meerforelle.

Ich selber werde Ende Oktober noch einmal für ein paar Tage auf der Insel Als mein Glück versuchen.

Dir viel Petri Heil & ein paar tolle Tage auf der schönsten Ecke Dänermarks.

Gruß,

Dietmar.


----------



## Emsfischer_67 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Ist gerade jemand vor Ort ?  gibt es aktuelle Fangmeldungen ?


----------



## blinker100 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

massenhaft Heringe bei Grenaa! Gute Meerforellenfänge bei Sangstrup und Karlby Klint


----------



## Angeldidi (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Blinker100,

das klingt ja spannend! Ich bin vom 15.-19.11. noch einmal vor Ort und hoffe, dass dann auch noch was geht. Ich werde berichten.

Viele Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## Angeldidi (20. November 2017)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo zusammen,

nach meinen letzten Tagen in diesem Jahr in Djursland habe ich leider wenig zu berichten. Eine kleine Meerforelle (soll in 3-4 Jahren mal wieder vorbeikommen) und einige Nachläufer sowie eine im Drill verlorene maßige Forelle - das war´s in den 3 Tagen vor Ort.

Egal, das Wetter war herrlich und die Stunden am Strand (wie immer) herrlich entspannend.

Im nächsten Jahr geht es wieder mehrfach auf die Ecke, und dann kann ich das doch sehr mäßige Jahr 2017 in Sachen Fangerfolg hoffentlich vergessen machen.

Euch allen Petri Heil bei Euren nächsten Versuchen.

Viele Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## NuNuc (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Moin,

Angeldidi du bist auch mehrmals in Djursland  

Schon bei meinem letzten Urlaub dort warst du hier aktiv.
Wir werden dieses Jahr sehr früh für unsere Verhältnisse Boeslum Strand und Umgebung unsicher machen.

Wenn alles gut geht, sind wir ab dem 24.3 dort.Ich hoffe das es mit der einen oder anderen Mefo klappen wird  
Bericht wird es natürlich geben und eventuell auch ein kleiner Status zwischendurch.

Viel Spaß Euch allen - ich freue mich schon riesig.


----------



## Angeldidi (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo NuNuc,

ich drücke die Daumen, dass alles in Deinem Sinne gut geht und Du im März nach Boeslum fahren kannst.

Ich habe bereits über Ostern für ein langes Wochenende ein Haus am Boeslum Strand gebucht und werde am 29.03.2018 dort eintreffen.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja !

Viele Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (6. März 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Leute.

@Angeldidi und andere...ich bin im Juni für 2 Wochen in der Region. Als Dänemark-Neuling möchte ich überall ein bischen fischen, da ich die Vielfalt liebe. Grena, Bonnerup, rauf nach Randers in den Fjord und vielleicht Gudenau, rüber nach Hvide Sande...ich würde gerne mal eine massige Mefo. von der Nähe sehen, hättet ihr mir da bitte eine Köderempfehlung was Blinker und Fliegen etc. anbelangt?
Danke schon mal in die Runde...|wavey:


----------



## Angeldidi (8. März 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Zanderschnapper,

erstmal freue ich mich für Dich, dass Du Zeit auf dieser herrlichen Ecke Dänemark verbringen wirst !

Da ich reiner Spinnangler bin, kann ich zum Fliegenfischen leider gar nichts beisteuern. In Sachen Blinker hat man ja tatsächlich die Qual der Wahl.

Grundsätzlich wähle ich den Blinker nach Licht-/Wasserverhältnissen aus. Bei eher klarem Wasser/Sonne setze ich auf hellere Farben, bei trüberem Wasser und/oder bedecktem Himmel eher aud dunklere Farben. Mein Favorit an der Küste ist der Hansen Silver Arrow, der in klasssicher Form einen Sandaal imitiert. Mit der rot/schwarzen sowie der grün/silbernernen Ausführung habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Der Blinker liegt beim werfen gut in der Luft, so dass weite Auswürfe möglich sind. Zudem kann er gut ohne als auch mit Spinnstops geführt werden. 

Falls Du vor Ort Blinker kaufen möchtest, so findest Du diese ich Geschäft Lindberg im Havnevej in Ebeltoft.

Ich wünsche Dir einen schönen Urlaub & Petri Heil.

Gruß,

Dietmar.


----------



## Angeldidi (8. März 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Ich noch mal. Im folgenden Beitrag findet man Tipps in Sachen Meerforellenblinker: https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=177426


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (8. März 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Didi.
Thx. für deine Tipps #6
Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit, jetzt mach ich mir erst mal eine Einkaufsliste zurecht.
Hoffentlich klappt es mit der ersten MeFo.
Denke einmal Dänemark ist zu wenig, weil das Land so vielfältig ist. Hab gerade entdeckt, was für Fische sich so in der Skjernau, Gudenau  usw. herum treiben...man müsste mal eine Woche explizit auf Lachs und Forelle hoch kommen....


----------



## Angeldidi (9. März 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Zanderschnapper,

im Juni ist ggfs. ratsam, in den Abendstunden einen Versuch zu wagen.

Ansonsten kann vielleicht das folgende Buch helfen: https://www.north-guiding.com/meerforelle/kusten-strategie-meerforelle.html

Wie auch immer, ich drücke Dir die Daumen.

Gruß,

Dietmar.


----------



## Angeldidi (25. März 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo zusammen,

ich freue mich sehr auf meine ersten Tage auf der Ecke in diesem Jahr - am kommenden Donnerstag, d. 29.03.2018,  ist es endlich soweit !

Ich werde von dort und/oder nach meiner Rückkehr (nach Ostern) einmal über meine Egebnisse berichten, hoffentlich mit vielen Fischbildern.

Viele Grüße & Petri Heil,

Euer

Dietmar#h


----------



## NuNuc (27. März 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Moin ,

Bin seit Samstag in Boeslum mit der Familie und habe bisher nicht viele Stunden am Wasser verbracht. Direkt am Haustrand sind kaum Algen vorhanden und hatte dort nur 2-3 Stunden mal probiert ohne Erfolg. 

Am Ebeltoft vig ist es sehr flach und das Wasser ist wärmer mit gutem Untergrund dort war ich heute und hatte 2 Nachläufer leider konnte ich keine verhaften. Morgen wird es noch Richtung sletterhage oder glatved gehen mal schauen was das Wetter so sagt es soll unter 0 grad fallen laut örtlichen Wetterbericht. Falls es sehr kalt ist suche ich eventuell eine der anderen Küsten hier auf ws sind zum Glück genügend vorhanden  heute Abend schau ich mal in Elsegarde für 2 Stunden vorbei wenn es noch passt. 

Wetter ist sehr nasskalt aber egal dafür hat man den Strand für sich.


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (27. März 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Ich habe gerade meine Meerforellen-Fliegen für meinen Urlaub in Grena bekommen. Schauen sehr gut aus...werde mit dem Sbirolino und diversen klassischen Fliegen dem salzigen Silber nachstellen. Natürlich kommt auch die Spinnrute mit diversen Blinkern zum Einsatz. Ja und Brandungsangeln...und mit dem Boot  sollte es auch´n paar mal raus gehen...hoffentlich lieber Petrus, spielt das Wetter im Juni mit 
Falls es was schönes zu berichten gibt...erfahrt ihr es als erstes :m


----------



## NuNuc (28. März 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Das geplante angeln hat sich erstmal erledigt. Heute ist zu starker Ostwind dieser macht das angeln leider unmöglich. Ein mutiger Däne war für 10 Minuten im Wasser aber hat dann auch aufgegeben. Hoffe es wird zum Abend wieder besser.


----------



## Angeldidi (30. März 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo zusammen,

seit gestern bin ich nun auch wieder auf der Ecke.

Heute habe ich meinen ersten Versuch in Vrinners gestartet - trotz aller Mühe leider ohne Erfolg.

Mal sehen was der Wind morgen so möglich macht, ich bleibe auf jeden Fall am Ball.

Petri Heil & Gruß,

Dietmar.


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (30. März 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Na dann Petri Didi #h Geniess die Zeit...


----------



## Angeldidi (1. April 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo zusammen,

die 4 Tage gingen (wie immer) zu schnell vorüber, waren aber sehr schön.

Leider konnte ich trotz allen Einsatzes keine Meerforelle überlisten. Da das Wasser durch den späten Winter noch immer nur 2-3 Grad hat, scheinen die Forellen noch immer recht inaktiv zu sein - kann natürlich auch mit einer falschen Platz/-Zeitwahl zu tun haben, wer weiß.

Vrinners, Knebel Vig, Sletterhage-Lushage und Rugard brachten mir leider keinen Fisch.

Egal, war wie immer schön auf der Ecke, und am 28.04. bin ich ja wieder für dann 2 Wochen hier oben, dann läuft es hoffentlich besser.

Euch allen wie immer Petri Heil.

Gruß,

Dietmar.


----------



## zander67 (2. April 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*



Angeldidi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> die 4 Tage gingen (wie immer) zu schnell vorüber, waren aber sehr schön.
> 
> ...



Danke für Deinen kurzen Bericht.
 Den Zusammenhang von Wassertemperatur und Salzgehalt sollte man nicht unterschätzen.
 Da sind die Mefo-Angler in Fünen besser dran.

 Bin übrigens genau die Woche vor Dir im April da.
 Wie ich mich kenne, wird es genau die falsche Woche sein,
 es wird zu warm oder zu kalt sein.
 Kann also gut sein, dass Du genau die richtige(n) Woche(n) erwischt.

 VG


----------



## Angeldidi (3. April 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Zander67,

ich bin überzeugt, dass Du in der richtigen Woche da sein wirst - die Wassertemperatur wird dann bestimmt bereits 6 Grad haben, und dann soll es ja richtig losgehen 

Wie dem auch sei, ich drücke Dir die Daumen und wünsche Dir Petri Heil.

Wenn du magst, berichte doch einmal wie es läuft, wenn Du oben bist.

Viele Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## Angeldidi (26. April 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo zusammen,

am kommenden Samstag ist es soweit, dann starte ich meinen 2-wöchigen Urlaub im Raum Ebeltoft.

Ich hoffe, ich werde bereits in Kürze von tollen Fischfängen berichten können.

Viele Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## zander67 (27. April 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Angeldidi,

 bin heute den letzten Tag hier.
 Das Gute vorneweg, dass Wetter war 1A, wenig Regen und Temperaturen bis 18 Grad, viel Sonne.
 Hatte das Vergnügen an menschenleeren aber auch leider fast fischleeren Stränden angeln zu dürfen.
 Ungewöhnlich war, dass an der Kattegatküste viele kleine Pollack zu fangen sind.
 Trotz optimaler Welle und Wassertrübung war kaum eine Mefo ans Band zu kriegen.
 Die Dänen fingen auch nicht besser, konnte am Samstag acht Dänen und einen Schweden über Stunden beobachten.
 Außer Kraut war da nichts am Haken.
 Ich selber konnte mir bisher zwei Mefos erarbeiten. 
 Ein Grönländer und ein Überspringer von 65cm 3,4kg.
 Mal sehen ob heute noch was geht.#c

 VG


----------



## NuNuc (28. April 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Moin ,

Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg diddi  
Ich habe im März bereits mein Glück versucht aber leider lief es nicht optimal.
Es war dort allerdings auch sehr stürmisch und wirklich eiskalt.

Leider bin ich diesen Mai nicht in DK und mache Djursland unsicher, kann erst im Herbst wieder berichten.

Zander, dass zweite Bild von dir müsste Kattegat Küste sein oder?
Biste mal den weg "nach oben" über die Treppen dort gelaufen? 
Danach war ich kaputter wie 8 Stunden im Wasser ;p

Viel Erfolg euch allen und möge der Fisch mit Euch sein!


----------



## zander67 (28. April 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*



NuNuc schrieb:


> Moin ,
> 
> 
> Zander, dass zweite Bild von dir müsste Kattegat Küste sein oder?
> ...



Genau, Kattegat Küste.
 Die Treppen bin ich nicht hoch. 
 Bin diesen Urlaub aber so viel am Ufer gelaufen, 
 dass sich die Wathose durchgescheuert hat, 
 bin gerade am kleben.

 VG


----------



## eisbaer_0902 (29. April 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Moin Moin,

So bei uns, besser bei mir geht es am Mittwoch früh ab nach Sletterhage  für 2 Wochen. Nachdem ich letztes Jahr wie alle anderen kein Glück  hatte, zieht es mich wieder dort hin . Klinkt ja wieder nach viel Arbeit  um das Silber an den Hacken zu bekommen, aber egal dafür sind wa ja da :m|muahah:.  Bin echt gespannt was läuft, aber nachdem was Zander berichtet wird es  ja das große suchen werden

Grüße aus PM


----------



## zander67 (29. April 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*



eisbaer_0902 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> So bei uns, besser bei mir geht es am Mittwoch früh ab nach Sletterhage für 2 Wochen. Nachdem ich letztes Jahr wie alle anderen kein Glück hatte, zieht es mich wieder dort hin . Klinkt ja wieder nach viel Arbeit um das Silber an den Hacken zu bekommen, aber egal dafür sind wa ja da :m|muahah:. Bin echt gespannt was läuft, aber nachdem was Zander berichtet wird es ja das große suchen werden
> 
> Grüße aus PM



Neuer Versuch, neues Glück.
 Mit steigenden Wassertemperaturen kann sich alles ändern.
 Am Freitag hatten jedenfalls die ersten Hornhechte den Blinker schon neugierig verfolgt, aber noch ohne Attacke.

 VG


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (29. April 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Mefo-Freunde.
Fischt ihr auch mit den Lars Hansen Jumper und Lars Hansen Seatrout-Blinkern?
Habe mir das ganze Sortiment gesichert, leider noch mit Drillingen.
Werden aber auf Einzelhaken umgebaut....


----------



## Angeldidi (30. April 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Moin zusammen,

Petri Heil an Zander67, schöne Bilder und bestimmr ein klasse Urlaub !

Ich bin nun seit 2 Tagen hier und habe an der Kattegatküste geangelt. Außer einem (sehr großen) Nachläufer war weder bei meinem Kumpel noch bei mir etwas ans Band gegangen.

Aktuell pustet mal wieder starker Ostwind, aber die Tage werde ich es natürlich weiter versuchen. Sieht mal wieder nach einem mühevollen Angelurlaub aus. Ich werde weiter berichten.

Gruß,

Dietmar.


----------



## eisbaer_0902 (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

So, die Kutsche ist gepackt und Morgenfrüh jehts endlich los :m 
Werde immer mal wieder was Schreiben ob was geht 

Grüße aus PM


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Dänen-Spezis.
Gibt es nichts neues aus der Region?


----------



## eisbaer_0902 (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Moin, neues ? außer das ich wieder jeden Stein auf Helgenaes mit Namen anreden kann nichts #c. Leider. Mefos nichts, Hornis auch keine am Haken, Platte nur Kinderstube #t. Wenigstens ist das Wetter top. Mal sehen was noch kommt, habe ja noch 8 Tage hier auf Helgenaes |wavey:.

Grüße aus DK


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Oje, das klingt ja nicht gerade berauschend.

Dann wünsch ich mal allen die vor Ort sind Petri Heil #6


----------



## Angeldidi (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo zusammen,

ich fasse mich kurz: viele Hornhechte, keine Meerforelle - und das nach inzwischen 9 Tagen an verschiedenen Stränden zu verschiedenen Zeiten. So schlecht lief es noch nie. Wenigstens das Wetter ist herrlich.

Noch 2 Angeltage sind übrig bis zur Abreise, mal sehen, was da eventuell zur Ehrenrettung noch geht.

Euch allen Petri Heil & viel Spaß,

Dietmar.


----------



## eisbaer_0902 (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

So Morgen bekomme ich meine Kutsche wieder aus der Werkstatt (meine Bremsen wollten nicht mehr #q ), dann kann ich endlich auch wieder andere Strände ansteuern und weiter mein Glück versuchen. Selbst die Dänen sind Ratlos. Ich gebe nicht auf, vielleicht passiert ja mal was |bla:.

Grüße von der Halbinsel Helgenaes der Eisbaer


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Danke für eure Infos Leute, auch wenn sie nicht so gut sind #c

Devise ist weiterkämpfen und trotzdem die Zeit geniessen #6

Der schlechteste Angeltag ist immer noch besser als der beste Arbeitstag....

Habe gerade den dänischen Fischereischein bestellt und etliche Brandungsvorfächer (Cascade-Rigs) gebunden.
Noch genau 21 Tage bis Dänemark...vielleicht sind die Mefos heuer später dran #c

Wünsche allen die gerade vor Ort sind, Petri Heil :m


----------



## Angeldidi (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute meinen letzten Angeltag hinter mich gebracht. 15 gefangene Hornhechte und ca. die vierfache Anzahl an Bissen/Nachläufern. Selbst wenn zeitgleich eine Meerforelle da gewesen sein sollte - keine Chance.

So enden nun 14 Tage ohne eine Meerforelle, aber was soll´s, war ein klasse Urlaub mit tollem Wetter und viel frischer Luft. Im September werde ich wieder für 14 Tage hier sein und freue mich schon darauf.

Euch allen Petri Heil & eine schöne Zeit,

Dietmar.


----------



## Angeldidi (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe kurzfristig über die kommenden Pfingstage noch einmal ein Haus in Draby Strand gebucht und werde erneut mein Glück versuchen.

Bitte drückt mir die Daumen, dass ich diesmal Positiveres zu berichten habe#h

Euch allen wie immer Petri Heil & viele Grüße,

Euer

Dietmar.


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Didi, nur die harten kommen in den Garten....:q


----------



## Angeldidi (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo zusammen,

hier mein kurzer Bericht von den Pfingstagen.

Ich hatte mich in den wenigen Angeltagen auf die offene Kattegatküste (Glatved, Rugard, Jernhatten) konzentriert und erneut jede Menge Hornhechte am Haken. Eine Meerforelle ist mir leider erneut nicht ans Band gegangen, aber macht nix.

Bei bestem Wetter durfte ich wieder herrliche Stunden am Wasser verbringen, und die schlanken Ostseemarline machen ja auch an der feinen Spinnrute ordentlich Laune.

Im September geht es dort weiter, dann werde ich natürlich gern weiter berichten, dann auch bestimmt von dem einen oder anderen Silberbarren und den dann dort zu fangenden Makrelen.

Euch allen Petri Heil & alles Gute,

Dietmar.


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Morgen in 1 Woche fahre ich in die Region und pünktlich kehrt der Sommer ein....
Warst du dort nur mit der Spinnrute zu gange oder hast du es auch auf Platten versucht?
In der Gegend soll man sogar Steinbutt erwischen....
Wenn man sich von der Gegend ein Bild machen möchte: https://map.krak.dk/?c=56.244800,10.787000&z=18&l=hybrid&d={%22m%22:[[57.736051,10.63159,null,0],[57.738552,10.547888,null,0],[57.730076,10.523426,null,0]]}&q=%22Jernhatten,%20EBELTOFT%22;216924415;geo&mv=JU-BWGBfNYoqEuQhtrlefw


----------



## Angeldidi (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Zanderschnapper,

ich selber war nur mit dem Blinker unterwegs und habe vor Ort leider auch keine aktuellen Fangmeldungen zu Plattfischen erhalten, habe aber schon oft gehört, dass es an eigigen Stellen gute Möglichkeiten auf Steinbutt geben soll, so z.B. am Glatved Strand und in den Tiefen vor der Insel Hjelm (Boot nötig) sowie vor Sletterhage.

Ich wünsche Dir eine tolle Zeit & viel Petri Heil. Bitte berichte einmal von Deinen Angeltagen, würde mich freuen.

Viele Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Didi, natürlich schreibe ich was, sofern es auch was zu berichten gibt |rolleyes
Habe die tollsten Plätze direkt vor der Tür. Fornaes Fyr, Sangstrup, Karlby, Gjerrild, Bönnerup usw. auch die Gegend zwischen Grenaa und Ebeltoft wird besucht...daneben fische ich aber auch mal an der Westküste in Hvide Sande...hoffentlich steht mir Petrus bei, bei meinem ersten Angeltrip an Ost und Nordsee....


----------



## Angeldidi (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Zanderschnapper,

das klingt ja nach einem herrlichen Angelurlaub, viele tolle Strecken, da sind Fänge bestimmt vorprogrammiert !

Ich freue mich auf Deine Berichte und wünsche Dir ordentlich Petri Heil sowie tolles Wetter - lass´ es ordentlich krachen.

Gruß,

Dietmar.


----------



## michaelargentino (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Guten Morgen,

Bin vom 16-23.6 mit der Familie bei Ebeltoft. Hab jetzt offiziell das Go meiner Frau auch mal ein Angelabstecher zu machen.

Ich kenne mich in diese Gegend überhaupt nicht aus, deswegen meine Frage:

Gibt es dort in der Nähe Angelgeschäfte? Kann man von dort aus mit Kuttern raus?

Ich weiß natürlich nicht ob das unbedingt Sinn macht im Juni mit Kuttern aber ich denke dass ich so eher was fangen werde als wenn ich als nicht ortskundigen an nur einem Tag Plätze suche.


----------



## zander67 (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*



michaelargentino schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> Bin vom 16-23.6 mit der Familie bei Ebeltoft. Hab jetzt offiziell das Go meiner Frau auch mal ein Angelabstecher zu machen.
> 
> ...



Einen Angelladen gibt es in Ebeltoft in der Nähe vom Hafen.
Kutterausfahrt würde ich nicht machen, habe im April zwei Angler getroffen, die total enttäuscht waren, der Preis für die Ausfahrt wurde beim Eintreffen am Kutter höher angegeben, als ausgepriesen.
Gefangen wurden auf dem ganzen Kutter nur 3-4 Dorsche von 35-40cm. 

Mein Tipp, versuch es auf Hornhecht vom Ufer aus, muss ja nicht den ganzen Tag sein, geh lieber jeden Abend ein-zwei Stunden vom Ufer aus. 
Nimm die Frau einfach mit, dann klappt das am nächsten Tag
mit dem Go auch viel besser.

Wochenkarte kannst Du online kaufen.

VG


----------



## michaelargentino (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*



zander67 schrieb:


> Einen Angelladen gibt es in Ebeltoft in der Nähe vom Hafen.
> Kutterausfahrt würde ich nicht machen, habe im April zwei Angler getroffen, die total enttäuscht waren, der Preis für die Ausfahrt wurde beim Eintreffen am Kutter höher angegeben, als ausgepriesen.
> Gefangen wurden auf dem ganzen Kutter nur 3-4 Dorsche von 35-40cm.
> 
> ...




Danke für den Tipp, die Erfahrung mit dem Kutter Hab ich in Langeland auch gemacht, hab Schwiegereltern dabei und Schwiegervater möchte auch mal ein Kutterausflug machen deswegen käme mir das entgegen(rechne dann fest mit Schneider von vornherein dann ist die Enttäuschung nicht so groß)

Ist Dorsch tu der Jahreszeit überhaupt ein Thema oder eher Makrelen?.

Ich denke dass meine Frau mich auch mal ein Stündchen abends raus lässt aber das mitnehmen wird nicht so einfach da kleines Kind und früh ins Bett #c


----------



## zander67 (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*



michaelargentino schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, die Erfahrung mit dem Kutter Hab ich in Langeland auch gemacht, hab Schwiegereltern dabei und Schwiegervater möchte auch mal ein Kutterausflug machen deswegen käme mir das entgegen(rechne dann fest mit Schneider von vornherein dann ist die Enttäuschung nicht so groß)
> 
> Ist Dorsch tu der Jahreszeit überhaupt ein Thema oder eher Makrelen?.
> 
> Ich denke dass meine Frau mich auch mal ein Stündchen abends raus lässt aber das mitnehmen wird nicht so einfach da kleines Kind und früh ins Bett #c



Auf Dorsch würde ich in der Gegend nicht mehr setzen, hatte im April nicht einen Dorsch, während in anderen Revieren in Dänemark vor allem kleine Dorsche in der Dämmerung zur Plage wurden und das Angeln eingestellt wurde.

 Plattfische funktioniert auch, da scheint das ein sehr gutes Revier für zu sein, auch vom Ufer aus.

 Kutterfahrt, ok, wenn das ein Wunsch vom Schwiegervater ist, dann soll es so sein.
 Über die Dorschfänge hatte ich ja geschrieben, vielleicht gibt es Touren auf Plattfisch, dass würde ich dann favorisieren.

 Noch ein Tipp, auf die Petermännchen achten, beim Angeln und beim Baden, sonst ist der Urlaub schnell vorbei.
 Bei Wanderungen im hohen Gras festes Schuhwerk nicht vergessen.




 VG


----------



## michaelargentino (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*



zander67 schrieb:


> Auf Dorsch würde ich in der Gegend nicht mehr setzen, hatte im April nicht einen Dorsch, während in anderen Revieren in Dänemark vor allem kleine Dorsche in der Dämmerung zur Plage wurden und das Angeln eingestellt wurde.
> 
> Plattfische funktioniert auch, da scheint das ein sehr gutes Revier für zu sein, auch vom Ufer aus.
> 
> ...



Ach verrückt!! Habe ehrlich gesagt da noch nie vom gehört!

Dankeschön für die Vorwarnung, Wasserschuhe werden sofort bestellt.

Ich werde von mein Erfolg/Misserfolg berichten.

Lg und Danke nochmal für die guten Infos


----------



## Angeldidi (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Michaelargentino,

hier mal zur Ergänzung der Link zur Webseite des in Ebeltoft befindlichen Geschäftes, wo auch Angelzubehör und frische Köder verkauft werden: http://www.lindbergebeltoft.dk/

Dort bekommst Du auch, falls noch nicht anderweitig besorgt, den Dänischen Angelschein.

Ich wünsche Euch tolle Tage & natürlich Petri Heil.

Viele Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## Angeldidi (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Falls eine Kuttertour mit der MS Signe in Grenaa geplant ist, dann auch hier der Link zu einer Webseite mit Informationen inkl. Telefonnummer: https://www.visitdjursland.de/de/hochsee-angeln-ms-signe-grenaa-gdk605596


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Leute.
Habe meinen Urlaub vorzeitig abgebrochen, wegen einem eingeklemmte Nerv in der Schulter und dann noch das ab Sonntag einsetzende Schlechtwetter.
Hier ein kleines Review von meinem Dänemark-Urlaub in Grenaa/Fornaes:
Ich habe mir für viel Geld die teuersten Köder besorgt, geworfen bis mir der Arm geblutet hat, viele Kilometer zu Fuss und mit dem Auto gemacht...Meerforelle absolute Fehlanzeige!!! Dorsch und Makrele vom Ufer Fehlanzeige!
Was man in Massen fängt sind Petermännchen in allen Größen!
Blinker, Gummi, Fischfetzen, Watt oder Seeringelwurm, meist ist ein Petermännchen der Abnehmer!  Ganz selten kommt ein anderer Fisch zum Zug. So konnte ich mit Meefo-Blinker 2 Steinbutte landen, mit Fischfetzen vom Petermännchen hinterm Sbirolino gibt viele Hornhechte. Das fangen von Hornies macht ja noch Spass, aber die ganze Arbeit beim filetieren mit dieser kleinen Ausbeute von Schnursenkel-filet steht in keinem Verhältnis.
Ich habe oft am Morgen oder Abend Einheimische Meefo-Angler gesehen, aber keiner hat in dieser Zeit eine gefangen.
Die ganzen Angler die mit Kleinbooten raus fahren, fangen ab und zu mal eine Makrele und ansonsten nur grenzwertige Mini-Dorsche um die 30 oder knapp darüber!
Ein weit verbreitetes Hobby der Einheimischen ist das "fischen" mit der Harpune! Auch dürfen Einheimische Netze auslegen und fangen so in einer Nacht 100-20 Schollen!!!
Prinzipiell ist diese ganze Region total überfischt...sehr enttäuschend das ganze.
Aus den Häfen fahren jede Nacht viele Fischerboote ins Kattegatt, die fangen draußen schon alles ab.
Ich habe mir dann einen Großteil meiner Fische bei Möllefisk in Bönnerup gekauft.
Allerdings sind die Preise gleich hoch wie bei uns, allerdings ist der Fisch fang-frisch!
Ich habe an der Mole in Bönnerup ein Nachtangeln eingelegt, gefangen habe ich an die 300 Petermänner, wobei ich alle die sich gut lösen ließen, wieder frei gelassen habe. Trotzdem habe ich 120 Stück bis 45 cm zum filetieren mitgenommen. Diese Fische sind eine Plage, schmecken aber sehr gut! Sie benehmen sich an der Angel wie die Berserker, hier ist Vorsicht geboten. Wir haben gleich nach dem abschlagen sämtliche Giftstacheln sorgfältig entfernt. Dann kann man sie ganz normal verarbeiten. 
Petermännchen sind gierige aggressive Räuber! Ist einer gehakt, wird er von vielen Artgenossen verfolgt. Wenn ich meinen Köder aus dem Wasser gehoben habe sind sie sogar aus dem Wasser gesprungen. Wenn sie Kleinfische jagen, kocht das Wasser....
Gefangen habe ich insgesamt an die 40 Flachfische, wobei die meisten wieder schwimmen durften, etwa 15 habe ich mitgenommen, die hatten alle um die 30-40 cm.


----------



## zander67 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Zanderschnapper,

 Danke für Deinen Bericht.
 Steinbutt auf Mefo Blinker - Respekt!

 Harpunenfischer gibt es inzwischen überall in Dänemark, habe selber schon gesehen, dass ein "Fischer" ein komplettes Heringsfass (stand hinten im Auto) mit Plattfische voll gemacht hat und dann noch mal mit Harpune ins Wasser ist.
 Keine Ahnung wann er das jemals essen will.

 Petermännchen hatte ich im April überhaupt nicht, scheinen erst bei warmen Wetter mobil zu werden.

 VG


----------



## Angeldidi (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Zanderschnapper,

schade, dass Du Deinen Urlaub vorzeitig abbrechen musstest. Ich hoffe, Deiner Schulter geht es wieder besser. Petri zu Deinen schönen Fischen und vielen Dank für Deine tollen Bilder.

In den letzten Jahren habe ich ebenfalls in den wärmeren Monaten Petermännchen vor Ort gefangen, aber nicht in den von Dir beschriebenen Mengen - klingt ja nach einer regelrechten Invasion.

Bereits im April/Mai hatte ich ja ebenfalls kein Glück bei den Meerforellen, hier hoffe ich nun auf mehr Petri Heil im September, wenn ich wieder 2 Wochen vor Ort sein werde. Im Zweifel sind dann auch noch die Petermännchen da, hoffentlich aber dann auch einige feiste Makrelen, die ich in den letzten Jahren im Spätsommer dort immer regelmäßig fangen konnte, wenn auch nicht in allzu großen Mengen. Was auch kommen mag, ich werde berichten.

Euch allen wie immer Petri Heil,

Euer

Dietmar.


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hi Didi. Ich hätte schon gerne mal zumindest eine Meefo an der Angel gehabt. Jetzt habe ich aber selbst gesehen, wie verloren man als Angler gegenüber der großen Wasserfläche ist...Leopardengrund wechselte mit Kies und Sandboden ab. Teilweise war es äußerst rutschig beim waten im Tangwald, sehr anstrengende Fischerei, vor allem wenn die Schulter schmerzt!
Vielleicht fahre ich mal wieder hoch, aber ganz ehrlich, die teils sehr schlechte Autobahn in D schreckt mich etwas ab.
Makrelen waren schon da, aber wurden nur vom Boot aus gefangen.
Ich wünsche dir für deinen nächsten Versuch mehr Glück und Petri Heil.
Schönen Gruß, Chris.


----------



## michaelargentino (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*



Angeldidi schrieb:


> Falls eine Kuttertour mit der MS Signe in Grenaa geplant ist, dann auch hier der Link zu einer Webseite mit Informationen inkl. Telefonnummer: https://www.visitdjursland.de/de/hochsee-angeln-ms-signe-grenaa-gdk605596



Danke für die Infos :vik:
Werde morgen anrufen um zu erfragen wann eine Fahrt möglich ist.

Hast du schon Erfahrungen mit dem Kutter gemacht?

Von Ebeltoft selber scheint nichts zu fahren aber frage im angelgeschäft nochmal nach.

Brauche ich den angelschein auch wenn ich vom Kutter aus angeln will?

Lg


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Viele Bekannte sind schon mit dem Kutter raus gefahren, aber alle haben unisono gesagt, daß es hinaus geschmissenes Geld war!
Alle sind Dauercamper und haben sich hier ein eigenes kleines Boot angeschafft, damit können sie immer wenn das Wetter passt hinaus fahren und fangen kleine Dorsche, Makrelen und ev. Plattfische.
Vom Ufer schaut es noch schlechter aus.
Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, ein kleines Boot zu leihen oder zu chartern, bist du hier besser bedient.
Aber jeder sollte seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen....
Angelschein brauchst du für das Meer vom Ufer und Boot, wenn du älter als 18 und jünger als 65 Jahre bist.


----------



## zander67 (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*



michaelargentino schrieb:


> Brauche ich den angelschein auch wenn ich vom Kutter aus angeln will?
> 
> Lg



Ja, Bedingungen hat Zanderschnapper1 ja schon geschrieben, kannst Du auch online kaufen.
https://www.fisketegn.dk/fisketegn/common/setLocale.do?language=de

 VG


----------



## horni 0815 (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Ich war gerade zwei Wochen in Ebeltoft, genauer Elsgarde Strand. Ich fahre seit ca. 10 Jahren in diese Ecke und das meistens zwei mal im Jahr. Einmal Anfang, Mitte Juni und dann noch einmal Ende Oktober. Da ich dort immer mit meiner Freundin bin, ist Angeln nicht die Hauptbeschäftigung. Aber ein paar mal komme ich immer los. (Sie hat halt die Wahl: mich zu 100% der Zeit mit schlechter Laune, oder mich zu 80% der Zeit mit super Laune ; )!)
Entweder bin ich mit der Fliegenrute vom Ufer aus unterwegs, oder ich angle vom Kajak mit der Spinnrute, sowohl mit Kunst-, als auch mit Naturködern. Petermännchen sind im Juni meistens einige unterwegs, dieses Jahr ist es aber sehr extrem. Diese Mengen habe ich in den Jahren noch nie erlebt. Mag an dem sehr warmen Wetter/Wasser liegen!? Diesen Urlaub war ich zwei mal mit der Fliege los und habe dabei zwei Meefo`s von ca. 40-45cm, einige Horni`s, ein paar Seelachse und natürlich Petermännchen gefangen. Wichtig für die Meefo`s war dieses Jahr, das man in der Dämmerung (morgens oder abends) an Stellen angelt, wo tiefes Wasser in der Nahe ist und eine gute Strömung herrscht. Die letzten Jahre habe ich zu dieser Jahreszeit auch durchaus Meefo`s am Tage gefangen, da betrug die Wassertemperatur im Schnitt aber auch ca. 4°C weniger. Dann war ich noch drei mal mit dem Kajak unterwegs. Dieses Jahr tauchten, seit drei Jahren das erste mal, wieder größere Schwärme von Dorschen und Seelachsen auf. Im schnitt zwar recht klein (Dorsche 30-35cm, gelegentlich bis 45cm, die Seelachse um 25cm), aber immerhin ein Lichtblick. Plattfische habe ich in allen möglichen Größen gefangen, allerdings musste ich mich dabei durch die Massen von Petermännchen durchangeln. Sehr nervig! Ab ca. 6-7m Wassertiefe waren übrigens kaum noch Petermännchen anzutreffen, allerdings auch kaum noch Plattfische! Angeln tuhe ich meistens vor Elsgarde und Kobberhage, sowohl von Land, als auch vom Kajak. Manchmal bin ich mit dem Kajak auch vor Ör Strand unterwegs. Vor Ör Strand habe ich im laufe der Jahre auch vereinzelt immer mal wieder einen Steinbutt gefangen. Zanderschnapper, magst du verraten wo du die Steinbutte hattest? Ende Oktober bin ich ja vermutlich wieder da, ich werde dann mal berichten.
Gruß Dirk 

P.s.: Entnommen habe ich dieses Jahr nur eine Hand voll Plattfische.


----------



## wasser-ralf (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Dirk,

die Petermännchen würden mich überhaupt nicht nerven. Sie schmecken wirklich sehr gut. Man muß nur sehr vorsichtig mit ihnen verfahren. Ich hatte mich in unseren Urlauben in der Gegend schon fast auf Petermännchen spezialisiert gehabt (weil nicht viel anderes biss).


----------



## horni 0815 (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Gegessen habe ich sie auch schon, sind o.k., haben mich aber nicht vom Hocker gerissen. Das Nervige war aber vor allem das die nicht so leicht zu händeln sind. Bei ein paar über den Tag würde mich das nicht stören, aber die haben ja im minutentakt gebissen und das auf jeden Köder. Egal ob Kunst-, oder Naturköder.


----------



## Angeldidi (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Michaelargentino,

ich selber habe keine Erfahrungen mit der Signe, aber die bisherigen Aussagen hier im Thread klingen ja leider nicht allzu vielversprechend, aber vielleicht ist ja die alte Regel "Versuch´ macht kluch!" die beste Lösung.

Von der Anlage in Oer Maritimferieby fuhr von der Schleuse mal ein Kutter "MS Nana" - bin nicht sicher), aber ob dies noch der Fall ist, weiß ich leider nicht, tut mir leid.

Bitte berichte einmal nach Deinem Urlaub von Deinen Erfahrungen, welche Wahl Du vor Ort auch immer treffen magst.

Ich wünsche Euch einen tollen Urlaub.

Petri Heil,

Dietmar.


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*



horni 0815 schrieb:


> ...aber die haben ja im minutentakt gebissen und das auf jeden Köder. Egal ob Kunst-, oder Naturköder.



Ja das stimmt leider. Ich habe aus der "Not" eine Tugend gemacht und habe seit der "Nacht des Grauens" mindestens 8 Kilo Petermann-filets im Kühler. Also mir schmecken sie ganz gut, allerdings ist Steinbutt eine ganz andere Liga! Deshalb habe ich mir diesen Fisch dann auch nachgekauft...machen ja fast süchtig.
Gefangen habe ich sie an der Außenmole in Grenaa gleich nach der Holzwand, mit einem Falkfish Gnosjödraget in Rot-Orange, glaube so 25 Gr.
Etwa 50 Meter ausgeworfen, bis zum Grund sinken lassen und dann in Mefoart eingekurbelt, schneller..dann wieder etwas langsamer, mal ein Spinnstop und auf einmal hing etwas dran, ich staunte nicht schlecht, als statt des Petermännchens ein Steinbutt aus dem Wasser kam. Der grössere hatte 45 cm der andere war etwas kleiner. Ich war dann noch öfters dort, aber leider keine Steinbutte mehr.

Dirk, wenn du deine Frau zum Angeln mit nimmst und ihr das nötige Equipment gibst...






...macht sie die gefährliche und nervige Arbeit und du kannst dich aufs Angeln konzentrieren :vik:

Eigentlich wollte ich auch noch den Bereich von dem Kieswerk bei Glatved bis Draby austesten...ist sich dann aber leider nicht mehr ausgegangen, wegen den Schmerzen in der Schulter.
Vor allem ist das Wasser dort etwas tiefer...na ja, vielleicht beim nächsten mal...


----------



## michaelargentino (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Also........

Die Fahrt mit dem Kutter wurde nicht gemacht den wir waren nur zwei Interessenten für den Tag und somit hätten wir für 6 man zahlen müssen.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, am Ende sind wir am Hafen Ebeltoft gelandet wo Schwiegervater mittags keine Lust mehr hatte und gefahren ist#q

Ich bin mit zwei Ruten tätig, eine mit Platte Montage und ringelwurm und eine mit makrelenmontage.

Es ist sehr windig somit weit raus kommen sehr schwer.
Hatte bisher ein Nachläufer auf ringelwurm von nem kleinem Dorsch.

Bisher sieht es nach Schneider aus. Werde bis 22 Uhr machen, sollte was kommen werde ich natürlich vom berichten.

Schönen Urlaub euch alle


----------



## michaelargentino (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Noch ein nachhang, wie macht ihr eure seeringelwürmer fest? 
Meine sind nicht wirklich auf dem hacken geblieben


----------



## Weißtanne (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Dann wird die Qualität der Würmer nicht mehr die beste sein.Lege mal ein paar zum testen auf die Kaimauer oder sonstwo ins trockene und versuche sie etwas anzutrocknen vielleicht bleiben die dann hängen,oder falls Salz zur Hand etwas einsalzen und so etwas fester zu bekommen.3 Möglichkeit  mit Bait-elastic fixieren


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

In welchem Zustand sind denn deine Seeringler?
Meine waren prall und lebendig und immer wenn ich sie aufspießen wollte, haben sie die Kneiffer ausgefahren...
Anfangs habe ich sie auf die Ködernadel aufgezogen, später habe ich sie direkt auf den Haken geschoben.
Ich habe nur einmal eingestochen, auf den Hakenschenkel geschoben und das überstehende Ende abgekneifft.
Das gibt weniger Fehlbisse...die meisten Fische hatte ich am kurzen Seitenarm Richtung Rute...wünsche noch Pertri Heil...


----------



## michaelargentino (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*



Zanderschnapper1 schrieb:


> In welchem Zustand sind denn deine Seeringler?
> Meine waren prall und lebendig und immer wenn ich sie aufspießen wollte, haben sie die Kneiffer ausgefahren...
> Anfangs habe ich sie auf die Ködernadel aufgezogen, später habe ich sie direkt auf den Haken geschoben.
> Ich habe nur einmal eingestochen, auf den Hakenschenkel geschoben und das überstehende Ende abgekneifft.
> Das gibt weniger Fehlbisse...die meisten Fische hatte ich am kurzen Seitenarm Richtung Rute...wünsche noch Pertri Heil...



Die haben sich kräftig gewehrt, hab die genauso aufgezogen und gegen Ende zusätzlich noch ein Gummi Stopfer drauf damit die nicht abrutschen.
Beim rausholen nach drei Minuten waren die weg #c

Naja egal nicht schlimm, hatte nen schönen Tag, der Kopf ist wieder frei.
Also den Hafen kann ich somit nicht empfehlen. Es kamen sehr viele ältere Dänen auf mich zu und alle haben einheitlich das selbe gesagt, und zwar dass es kaum noch Fisch gibt.

Schönen Urlaub und Petri euch noch


----------



## Angeldidi (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo zusammen,

in wenigen Wochen ist mal wieder soweit: 2 Wochen Urlaub am Draby Strand erwarten mich!

Ist/war vor Kurzem jemand auf der Ecke und hat etwas in Sachen Fischfang zu berichten?

Gruß,

Dietmar.


----------



## Spongomongo (4. August 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Bin seit einer Woche in Elsegårde, gegenüber von Ebeltoft auf der Seeseite und bin eher frustriert.... tolles Wetter, aber kein Fisch! Auf der Seeseite an verschiedenen Stellen versucht mit Blinker, Fliege, Grundmontage, Tags und nachts: bisher zwei kleine Platten auf Seeringler, einen Haufen Petermännchen uns sonst- nur Krabben... Nachbar hat einen kleinen Dorsch bei den Windrädern auf Grund bekommen, ansonsten - tote Hose. Überlege schon, mit dem Kutter rauszufahren! Beim Schnorcheln sieht man bis in 2-3 m Tiefe auch nur sehr vereinzelt Platten, sonst sehr viele Tobi’s und stellenweise 1 Petermännchen pro Quadratmeter! Sie scheinen allgegenwärtig und der momentane Top-Räuber hier zu sein! Gehen auf alles- sogar auf Blinker im Oberwasser! Hat jemand Ideen?!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Windelwilli (4. August 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Sagt mal Männers, wie ist das mit den Petermännchen in der kälteren Jahreszeit? Verziehen die sich dann oder bleiben die? Bin Ende Oktober mit der Family und Hund in der Ebeltofter Ecke und hab da schon bissl Bammel vor den giftigen Kollegen. Nicht meinetwegen, aber wegen den Kindern und dem Hund. 

Gesendet von meinem CLT-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angeldidi (4. August 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Spongomongo,

das klingt ja wirklich nicht gerade aufbauend, ich drücke Dir aber die Daumen, dass dies noch besser wird. Falls noch nicht versucht, kann ich Dir empfehlen, in den Abendstunden im tieferen Küstengewässer direkt am Kattegat zu Angeln (Fornaes Leuchtturm, Glatved, Rugard). Dort habe ich im Sommer/Spätsommer Makrelen fangen können, vielleicht klappt es ja dann dort auch mit einer Meerforelle.

Noch schöne Tage in Elsegarde & Petri Heil,

Dietmar.


----------



## Angeldidi (4. August 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Windelwilli,

mit dem Rückgang der Wassertemperaturen verschwinden auch die Petermännchen wieder komplett ins tiefere Wasser. Ich habe bereits oft auf der Ecke im Oktober/November geangelt und zu dieser Zeit kein Petermännchen mehr am Band gehabt. Genauso ist es im Frühjahr, bevor das Wasser eine Temparatur von ca.  <15 Grad aufweist.

Falls hier im Forum andere Erfahrungen gemacht wurden, würde ich mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen.

Viele Grüße & Petri Heil,

Dietmar.


----------



## Windelwilli (4. August 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Dietmar,
vielen Dank für die Info. Das beruhigt doch schon mal.
Wir haben ein Ferienhaus genau auf der anderen Straßenseite der Natomole.
Denkst Du, da könnte man die eine oder andere Platte für die Pfanne verhaften? 

Gesendet von meinem CLT-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angeldidi (5. August 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Windelwilli,

an der Natomole in Femmoller hat man tiefes Wasser vor den Füßen (keine weiten Auswürfe notwendig), Plattfische kann man dort grundsätzlich fangen, ist also auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert.

Ansonsten ist ja auch die lange Windradmole am Ebeltoft-Fährhafen nicht weit weg, wo man es ebenfalls versuchen könnte, wenn man das klassische Brandungsangeln vom Strand vermeiden möchte. Diese Mole kann man übrigens inzwischen auch mit dem Auro befahren (wenn man denn möchte).

Ich werde Ende Oktober/Anfang November übrigens auch auf der Ecke sein (entweder vor- oder nach dem Reformations-Feiertag).

Viele Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## Windelwilli (5. August 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Die Windradmole hatte ich auch schon auf dem Schirm. Da hat mich nur die Steinschüttung etwas abgeschreckt. Da hab ich meist mehr auf die Kinners und Dackelchen zu achten, das die sich nicht die Ohren brechen, als das ich mich entspannt dem Angeln widmen kann.
Aber cool das Du in der Zeit auch dort bist.
Frauchen wartet immer noch auf Ihre erste Mefo, so dass wir auch ordentlich die Spinnruten schwingen wollen.

Gruß, Andreas 

Gesendet von meinem CLT-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spongomongo (7. August 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Angeldidi,
Danke für die Mutmachung! Die Temperaturen fallen wieder und siehe da: gestern musste eine 45er Mefo dran glauben! Der Nachbar sagt, das sei gar ein kleiner Lachs... Lässt auf jeden Fall die Hoffnung auf mehr 
Grüße 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angeldidi (9. August 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Spongomongo,

Petri Heil zu Deiner Meerforelle, der Anfang ist gemacht #6

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass es weitergeht mit den silbernen Fängen.

Viele Grüße,

Dietmar.

#h


----------



## zander67 (9. August 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*



Spongomongo schrieb:


> Hallo Angeldidi,
> Danke für die Mutmachung! Die Temperaturen fallen wieder und siehe da: gestern musste eine 45er Mefo dran glauben! Der Nachbar sagt, das sei gar ein kleiner Lachs... Lässt auf jeden Fall die Hoffnung auf mehr
> Grüße
> 
> ...



Petri zur Mefo.

 Sei froh, dass es kein Lachs war.
 Sonst hätte die Küche wieder kalt bleiben müssen.

 VG


----------



## renegade1848 (12. August 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Moin moin,

gibt es eigentlich in oder um Ebeltoft noch irgendwo einen Laden für Tackle? Der eine, den ich kannte, hat nur noch anderes Sportzeuch und mir ist gerade beim Auspacken meine Weste zerfleddert. 

René


----------



## Angeldidi (13. August 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo René,

da ich nicht weiß, welches Geschäft Du meinst, nenne ich Dir einfach mal den letzten In Ebeltoft verblieben Laden, der Anglerbedarf führt: Lindberg am Havnevej 1 (http://www.lindbergebeltoft.dk/).

Ich hoffe, dies hilft Dir weiter.

Viele Grüße & Petri Heil,

Dietmar.


----------



## renegade1848 (16. August 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Danke, den hatte ich dann auch gefunden. Leider vom Sortiment her etwas begrenzt, hatten daher nur eine Weste da und die leider in der falschen Größe. Naja, jetzt gehe ich halt mit leichtem Gepäck los, geht auch und fokussiert sozusagen auf das Wesentliche... 

Wo geht man denn hier im Sommer hin? Wahrscheinlich eher zum Kattegatt hin wg. der Temperaturen, oder?


----------



## Angeldidi (16. August 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo René,

ich denke, dass aufgrund der noch immer hohen Wassertempetaruren die Morgen- oder Abendstunden am erfolgträchtigsten sein dürften, und das tiefere Wasser an den offenen Kattegatstränden könnte den Unterschied machen. Vielleicht mal bei ablandigigen Winden fischen, wodurch das wärmere Oberflächenwasser weggedrückt wird und kühleres Wasser nachkommt.

Aber das sind natürlich nur Überlegungen aus der Ferne, aber vielleicht passt es ja.

Viele Grüße & Petri Heil,

Dietmar.


----------



## renegade1848 (24. August 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

OK, Kurzbericht: Wassertemp in der Dämmerung noch immer annähernd 18 Grad, da ging gar nichts. Hätte man sicher Nachts versuchen können, aber das ist einfach nicht mein Ding.


----------



## Angeldidi (26. August 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo René,

schade, aber ich wünsche weiterhin viel Glück.

In 1 Woche ist es soweit, dann werde ich auf der Ecke mein Glück versuchen und hier davon berichten.

Viele Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## krabbenfischer82 (26. August 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß und Petri Heil. Ich werde die Herbstferien dort sein.:m


----------



## Angeldidi (27. August 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Jörg,

vielen Dank, und Dir natürlich auch viel Spaß & Erfolg während der der Ferien.

Ich hoffe, wir werden beide hier viel zu berichten haben.

Viele Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## Windelwilli (28. August 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Ich bin auch vom 20.10. bis zum 03.11. vor Ort. Zum ersten Mal in der Ecke, war bis jetzt immer auf Als oder Langeland. Aber jetzt ist mal Zeit für eine örtliche Veränderung.
Bin gespannt was mich erwartet und hoffe das Wetter zeigt sich die 2 Wochen gnädig. 

Gesendet von meinem CLT-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angeldidi (29. August 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Windelwilli,

vom 31.10. - 04.11. werde ich ebenfalls (erneut) auf der Ecke sein, so dass ich mich Deinen Wünschen in Sachen Wetter gerne anschließe. Wer weiß, vielleicht läuft man sich ja mal am Strand über den Weg.

Gruß & Petri Heil,

Dietmar.


----------



## Windelwilli (30. August 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*



Angeldidi schrieb:


> Hallo Windelwilli,
> 
> vom 31.10. - 04.11. werde ich ebenfalls (erneut) auf der Ecke sein, so dass ich mich Deinen Wünschen in Sachen Wetter gerne anschließe. Wer weiß, vielleicht läuft man sich ja mal am Strand über den Weg.
> 
> ...


Super Gerne. Wenn du 'ne 4-köpfige Family mit nem kleinen Dackel am Strand siehst, sind das mit Sicherheit wir. 

Gesendet von meinem CLT-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angeldidi (4. September 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo zusammen,

hier mein erster Bericht nach einigen Tagen auf der Ecke.

Beim Spinnangeln merkt man schnell, dass viele sehr junge (=kleine) Hornhechte unterwegs sind. Meerforellen bisher Fehlanzeige, dafür aber immerhin vereinzelt Makrelen.

Heute dann die große Überraschung: beim Blinkern ging ein feiner Wolfsbarsch an den Haken! Anbei ein Bild mit der ebenfalls heute gefangenen Makerele.

Ich hoffe auf weitere positive Nachrichten.

Viele Grüße vom Draby Strand,

Dietmar.


----------



## krabbenfischer82 (5. September 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Petri Heil,

hast du sie in der Bucht selber gefangen?


----------



## Angeldidi (5. September 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Krabbenfischer,

Petri Dank !

Ich war an der offenen Kattegatküste unterwegs - zwischen Jernhatten und Rugard, um genauer zu sein, dort haben beide auf Blinker gebissen.

Ich starte jetzt einen weiteren Versuch, in der Abenddämmerung etwas zu erwischen.

Viele Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## Angeldidi (11. September 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo zusammen,

anbei zwei Bilder, die Mut für die letzten Tage machen. 

Es gingen insgesamt 4 Meerforellen bei mir und einem Kumpel ans Band (2 x ca. 50 cm, 2 x untermaßig -> schwimmen putzmunter weiter).

Zudem sind vereinzelt Makrelen am Haken, die aber eine sehr gute Durchschnittsgröße haben (>40 cm).

Insgesamt recht wenig Fisch, aber immerhin, wir sind zufrieden.

Leider hat uns heute hier oben ein ausgedehntes Regengebiet erreicht, aber laut Vorhersage soll es gegen Ende der Woche besser werden.

Egal, wir werden weiter die Blinker flitzen lassen und unsere Erfolge hier hoffentlich dann präsentieren können 

Viele Grüße vom Draby Strand,

Dietmar.


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (12. September 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Didi, petri zu deinen Fischen!

Die hast du dir auch redlich verdient...vielleicht geht ja noch etwas?

Schönen Gruß, Chris.


----------



## Angeldidi (14. September 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Chris,

vielen Dank !

In den letzten Tagen konnten wir weitere Meerforellen & Makrelen fangen, so dass die Woche insgesamt ein voller Erfolg war, einfach klasse. 

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder mit den Fangerfolgen der letzten Tage #h

Euch allen Petri Heil & bis bald,

Dietmar.


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (15. September 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Na da schau her, super Didi!

Sind zwar keine Kapitalen...aber ich wäre im Juni schon froh gewesen, so eine zu fangen.

Musstest du dafür ins Wasser waten oder hast du sie eher im Uferbereich gefangen?

Ich geniesse die nächsten Monate die Fische von meinem Urlaub...schauen wir mal, ob sich nächstes Jahr wieder Dänemark ausgeht.

Wünsche allen noch Petri Heil...


----------



## Angeldidi (15. September 2018)

*AW: DK Djursland (Ebeltoft / Øer / Grenå)*

Hallo Chris,

das stimmt, das waren keine Kapitalen Forellen, aber zwischen 50-55 gut maßig. Und die Makrelen haben eine unglaubliche Kraft, die man diesen Fischen auf den ersten Blick gar nicht zutraut, so dass die Drills sehr viel Spaß gemacht haben.

An der offenen Kattegatküste (zwischen Glatved Strand und dem Jernhatten im Süden) hat man gleich tiefes Wasser in Wurfweite, so dass ich dort an den meisten Angeltagen einfach in Gummistiefeln vom Spülsaum aus geangelt habe. Weites Hinauswaten ist dort in der Regel nicht möglich (und auch nicht nötig). Die Fische habe ich dann einfach gestrandet.

Vom 30.10. - 04.11.2018 bin ich ja wieder vor Ort, mal sehen, was dann noch so geht - ich werde gern wieder berichten.

An alle viel Petri Heil,

Dietmar.


----------



## Windelwilli (19. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
morgen geht's dann endlich los in Richtung Djursland. 
Kennt jemand einen Laden in oder um Ebeltoft der noch geöffnet hat und wo man Ringler und vlt. etwas Angelbedarf bekommt?

Vielen Dank


----------



## woern1 (20. Oktober 2018)

Da gibt es in den Orten Glesborg(C.C.Jagt & _Fiskeri ,_Bygade 46), in Ebeltoft (Lindberg - Havnevej 1) und Grenå (in der Innenstadt ein Intersport mit  Angelabteilung) Geschäfte. Ich kann dir leider nicht sagen, ob die jetzt in der Nebensaison Naturköder haben.  In Horsens gibt's noch das Sportshuset in der Åboulevarden 65, die etwas besser sortiert sind. Evtl  müsstest die (alle) mal antickern/anrufen, i.d.R. sprechen die gut englisch.

Viel Spass in einer sehr schönen Region Dänemarks.

TL

Werner


----------



## Windelwilli (21. Oktober 2018)

Danke für die Tips. 

Nun Tag 1 an der Natomole bei Ebeltoft. Mal schauen was geht .. 

Reichlich Leute hier, die tonnenweise 20cm - Köhler knüppeln.


----------



## Windelwilli (21. Oktober 2018)

Für heute abgebrochen. Eine Packung Wattwürmer verangelt ohne einen einzigen erkennbaren Biss. Nach 10min waren die Haken leer. Selbst die Umrüstung auf Kreishaken brachte keine Besserung. Die Krebse scheinen sich also in der Bucht zu stapeln.
Morgen geht's mal nach Sletterhage, mal schaun ob da was geht


----------



## Angeldidi (22. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Windelwilli,

zuerst einmal wünsche ich Dir eine tolle Zeit auf dieser herrlichen Ecke und viel Petri Heil.

Das Geschäft Linberg in Ebeltoft wurde ja bereits genannt.

Zudem kann man auf den Weg nach Sletterhage kurz vor dem Erreichen des Ortes Orby am Sletterhagevej Wattwürmer kaufen (wenn am draussen stehenden Kühlschrank das "Sandorm" Schild aufgehängt ist, sind auch welche drinnen).

Zudem gibt es in Ebeltoft das Bekleidungsgeschäft "Westwind" am Strandvejen 12 (in dem Gebäude, wo ehemals der Angelladen Steffen Fritid beheimatet war). Auch die verkaufen ein wenig Angelequipment (aber eher für den abosluten Afänger/Touristen), aber auch Wattwürmer.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte ein wenig helfen.

Am nächsten Dienstag Abend, d. 30.10.2018, werde ich ebenfalls wieder vor Ort sein (Elsegarde).

Über weitere Berichte über hoffentlich reiche Beute von Dir würde ich mich freuen !

Viele Grüße in den Norden,

Dietmar.


----------



## Windelwilli (23. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Dietmar, 
in Elsegarde Strand waren wir gestern, da in Sletterhage Windtechnisch kein Angeln möglich war. Dafür in Elsegarde top Bedingungen. Hat nur leider auch nichts gebracht. Drei Stunden Brandungsangeln mit 4 Ruten brachten eine einzige Miniflunder und auch wieder Null erkennbare Bisse. Würmer waren trotzdem jedes Mal ab. Bin schon fast soweit, daß Brandungsangeln hier sein zu lassen und uns den Fisch einfach zu kaufen. Oder hast du vielleicht noch einen ultimativen Tipp, wo man es in Sachen Brandungsangeln mal versuchen kann?
Ansonsten wird halt nur noch mit der Meforute losgezogen. 
Wir sind noch bis zum 3.11. vor Ort. Wäre Klasse wenn Du berichten würdest  wenn Du hier bist. 

Viele Grüße, Andreas


----------



## Angeldidi (23. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Andreas,

wenn Sletterhage nicht möglich ist, dann kann ich noch Glatved Strand (am Kieswerk) empfehlen, wo man auch mit kurzen Würfen tiefes Wasser erreicht. Auch kann man dort recht nah mit dem Auto ans Wasser. Alternativ lohnt auch ein Versuch von der langen Windradmole im Ebeltoft-Fährhafen.

Und gerne, ich berichte umgehend, wenn ich vor Ort bin. Bis dahin drücke ich Dir weiter die Daumen und wünsche viel Petri Heil.

Viele Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## Angeldidi (1. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

gestern in Rugard und heute in Vrinners gab es nur kleinere Forellen, die als Nachläufer dem Blinker hinterher gingen.

Morgen werden wir unser Glück nördlich von Grenaa versuchen, da recht frischer Wind aus südlichen Richtungen angesagt ist.

Hoffentlich gibt es dann etwas Erfreuliches zu berichten.

Viele Grüße und Petri Heil,

Dietmar.


----------



## Angeldidi (4. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

in den beiden verbliebenen Angeltagen haben wir am Sangstrup Klint (schöne Strecke direkt unterhalb von Kalkklippen) sowie Rugard unsere Blinker flitzen lassen, wobei leider einige Fische im Drill verloren gingen.

Da das Wetter aber insgesamt für Anfang November sehr freundlich & mild da, haten wir dennoch herrliche Stunden am Wasser.

Das war´s für mich nun in diesem Jahr auf der Ecke, nächstes Jahr geht es dann wieder munter weiter.

Viele Grüße & Petri Heil,

Dietmar.


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (5. Dezember 2018)

Hi Didi.
Warst du hier...?
	

		
			
		

		
	





Oder bist du weiter hinten, Richtung Karlby gewesen?


----------



## Angeldidi (5. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Zanderschnapper,

tolles Foto - ist dies die Küste am Ende des Karlby Strandvej? Im November war ich an der Strecke, zu welcher der Hjembaekvej führt, also etwas weiter südöstlich.
Bist Du gerade vor Ort gewesen?

Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (6. Dezember 2018)

Didi dann weiß ich wo du warst.
Dort habe ich es im Juni auch einen halben Tag probiert.
Hatte ganze Algenteppiche und ich viele Hänger....aber die Hornies waren immer da.
Das obere Foto ist am Batterievej , nähe Karlby-Klint.
Hier habe ich den ganzen Tag gefischt, hatte ein paar interessante Stellen hinter den Klippen, also Richtung Sangstrup.
Das müssten dann die Bilder sein...


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (6. Dezember 2018)




----------



## Angeldidi (6. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Zanderschnapper,

ja, die Stelle meinte ich - klasse Ecke mit herrlicher Küste - toll zu sehen auf Deinen schönen Bildern. In der Bucht ist der rechte Abschnitt flacher, dort hatte auch ich den einen oder anderen Hänger, aber egal, dort kann man immer mit Fischen rechnen, und auch bei verschiedenen Winden bietet diese Bucht Schutz.

Hast Du es auch mal am Rugard Campingplatz versucht?

Ich werde im nächsten Jahr über Ostern wieder vor Ort sein, bis dahin muss ich mich leider gedulden.

Viele Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (7. Dezember 2018)

Hi Didi.
Nein, so weit unten war ich leider nicht, vielleicht beim nächsten mal.
Kannst aber gerne berichten was dann so abgeht...


----------



## Angeldidi (17. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

zwar ist es noch ein wenig gin, aber ich freue mich auf die Woche nach Ostern 2019, welche ich mal wieder auf der Ecke verbringen darf, am Boeslum Strand, um genau zu sein. Ich werde wie immer berichten, hoffentlich mal wider mit schönen Fangerfolgen.

Viele Grüße & Petri Heil,

Dietmar.


----------



## NuNuc (6. März 2019)

Moin,

Dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß und natürlich viel Erfolg 

Ich werde dieses Jahr wohl Ostern nicht vor Ort sein, eventuell klappt noch die erste/zweite Mai Woche bei uns. Boeslum gefällt uns auch immer wobei wir dort bisher keinen Erfolg hatten. Richtung Camping Platz hatten wir mal einen Nachläufer aber das war es dann auch ;(

Grüße


----------



## Angeldidi (9. März 2019)

Hallo NuNuc,

vielen Dank, ich werde alles versuchen 

Boeslum Strand ist auch aus meiner Sicht ein tolles Ferienhausgebiet, aber der Strand dort bzw. der Grund ist sehr flach und sandig, es fehlen markente Strukturen, so dass dies nicht der beste Angelplatz für Meerforellen ist (Ausnahmen mögen immer drin sein). In Elsegarde (direkt vor dem Campingplatz) sieht es deutlich besser aus, und natürlich ab dem Jernhatten in nördlicher Richtung - ist ja alles zum Glück nicht allzu weit entfernt 

Wie dem auch sei, ich hoffe, dass Ihr im Mai vor Ort sein könnt und das Du reichlich Fische fängst, vielleicht ja dann bereits die ersten Hornhechte.

Viele Grüße & Petri Heil,

Dietmar.


----------



## Angeldidi (14. April 2019)

Hallo in die Runde,

nächste Woche ist es soweit, dann werde ich für eine Woche vor Ort sein.

War jemend in den vergangenen Tagen/Wochen auf der Ecke und kann etwas berichten?

Viele Grüße & Petri Heil,

Dietmar.


----------



## NuNuc (21. April 2019)

Moin,
Du wirst vermutlich schon fleißig im Wasser stehen 
Das Wetter spielt auch wunderbar mit.
Ab dem 11.5 sind wir auch wieder in Boeslum - lass uns ein paar Hornis und die ein oder andere Mefo über 
Viel Spaß weiterhin. Habe mir eben die Webcam aus Hvide Sande ansehen, zum Glück ist es in Ebeltoft und Umgebung nie so voll mit Leuten


----------



## Angeldidi (23. April 2019)

Hallo NuNuc,

viele Grüße vom Boeslum Strand. Herrliches Wetter & ein schönes Ferienhaus - so weit so gut.

Leider habe ich in den vergangenen 3 Tagen (war gleich am Samstag Abend am Wasser) keinen Fisch gefangen. Mit dem Blinker als auch
der Fliege hinter dem Sbirolino habe ich es versucht, gestern bei nahezu perfekten Bedingungen (auflandiger Wind, Welle, aufgewühlter Untergrund).

Hornhechte sind übrigens noch nicht unterwegs, die wirst Du alle erwischen 

Mal sehen, was heute und in den kommenden Tagen noch so geht, ich versuche es natürlich weiter.

Petri Heil & Gruß,

Dietmar.


----------



## NuNuc (28. April 2019)

Hey,
Vielen Dank für deine zwischeninfos 
In 2 Wochen sind wir schon in den Fluten. Habe von einem bekannten erfahren, dass die Woche vom Wetter sehr gut war aber der Fisch wollte garnicht ;(
Das wird wohl ein hartes Jahr und zur Not muss man im Herbst wohl erneut losfahren wenn die Frau mitspielt 

VIel Erfolg Euch allen - ich werde berichten sobald ich vor Ort bin.


----------



## Angeldidi (29. April 2019)

Hallo NuNuc,

leider ist die herrliche Woche in Boeslum (wie immer) viel zu schnell vorbeigegangen. Am letzten Angeltag (Freitag) habe ich dann die Forellen doch noch gefunden. Insgesamt 3 Stück sind an den Haken gegangen, wovon 2 aber wieder schwimmen (untermaßig) - eine schöne 50er Forelle aber kontte ich mitnehmen. Zudem hatte ich noch weitere Bisse und Nachläufer. Dieser klasse Angeltag hat mich für die vergebene Mühe vorher entschädigt.

Am 29.05. werde ich für einen Kurzaurlaub/langes Wochenende wieder vor Ort eintreffen (diesmal am Draby Strand) und dann wohl schon auf Hornhechte treffen - schaun wir mal.

Ich wünsche Dir einen klasse Urlaub mit tollem Wetter und natürlich ganz viel Fischen.

Viele Grüße & Petri Heil,

Dietmar.


----------



## NuNuc (18. Mai 2019)

Moin,
Wir sind heute wieder in Deutschland angekommen.Die Woche war traumhaft, dass Wetter und der Fisch spielte fast perfekt mit. Freitag hatten wir allerdings Windstärke 8 und es war kein waten möglich an der Kattegat Seite.
Haben vernünftige Hornis verhaften können, einen untermaßigen Dorsch (schwimmt wieder) und eine Mefo ist mir leider vor den Füßen entwischt. Die Hornis werden nächste/übernächste Woche noch mehr vertreten sein ich denke du wirst eine tolle Woche erleben.
Elsegarde war in unserer Woche totaler Reinfall - kein Fisch das hatten wir auch noch nie 

Wünsche Dir/Euch viel Spaß und krumme Ruten.


----------



## Angeldidi (25. Mai 2019)

Hallo NuNuc,

freut´ mich, dass Du einen tollen Urlaub mit vielen Fischen und schönem Wetter hattest.

Am kommenden Mittwoch geht es bei mir wieder los. Ich werde natürlich berichten, denke aber, dass die schlanken Silberpfeile 
die Angeltage dominieren werden. Schaun´ wir mal 

Viele Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## fsbremcke (27. Mai 2019)

Moin Didi!

Wir fahren auch am Mittwoch hoch und sind bis Sonntag in Draby Strand.

Ich bin mir allerdings noch nicht sicher, ob und in welchem Umfang ich noch Platz im Auto für die Angelklamotten habe oder ob ich für die paar Tage wirklich die Box aufs Auto packen soll.

Was geht denn dort deiner Erfahrung nach im Moment? Ich hatte mal überlegt, zwei Spinnruten mitzunehmen und es wahlweise mit Buttlöffel oder Blinker zu versuchen.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja am Wasser.


Gruß aus dem Sauerland
Frank


----------



## Angeldidi (27. Mai 2019)

Hallo Frank,

aktuell kann man sicherlich mit vielen Hornhechten rechnen (bzw. rechnen müssen). Auf Meerforelle bieten sich eher die Morgen- oder Abendstunden an, wenn die Hornhechte noch im tieferen Wasser sind.

Mit einem Buttlöffel sollte eigentlich auch was gehen, z.B. von der Windradmole im Ebeltoft Fährhafen.

Ich hoffe, Du entschließt Dich für das Mitnehmen Deiner Angelsachen, denn eigentlich geht doch immer was 

Un klar, vielleicht sieht man sich, auch ich habe ein Haus am Draby Strand gemietet.

Viele Grüße & einen tollen Urlaub & Petri Heil,

Dietmar.


----------



## fsbremcke (31. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Nachdem es uns gestern zu nass war, haben wir heute einen wunderbaren Angeltag bei bestem Wetter verlebt.

Gut 20 Platte gingen ans Band. Alle zwischen 25 und 35cm. Ein paar davon durften uns nach Hause begleiten.

Wie läuft es bei dir, Dietmar?


Gruß aus Dråby Strand nach Dråby Strand.


----------



## Angeldidi (31. Mai 2019)

Hallo Frank,

erstmal Petri zu den vielen Platten, hört sich doch gut an. Hast Du die direkt hier am Draby Strand erwischt?

Ich bin soweit ganz zufrieden, viele Hornhechte (wie erwartet), aber immerhin auch schon 3 Meerforellen.

Da diese aber alle etwas über dem Mindestmaß waren, dürfen sie sämtlich wieder schwimmen und gern in dem kommenden Jahren
wieder anbeißen 

Bis auf den gestrigen Donnerstag (auch da habe ich es bei am Ende zu starker Brandung inkl. Kraut versucht) waren die Tage ja herrlich,
gerade heute bei bestem Sonnenwetter auch noch ein paar Fische fangen, was will man mehr ?

Morgen geht es noch einmal mit dem Blinker an die Kattegatküste, mal sehen, was noch geht.

Viele Grüße & Petri Heil,

Dietmar.


----------



## fsbremcke (1. Juni 2019)

Moin Dietmar,

dir auch Petri zu deinen Fängen.

Ich habe die Platten in Elsegarde Strand gefangen.

Eigentlich war der Plan, in Elsegarde anzufangen und uns dann, je nach Fangergebnis, Stück für Stück Richtung Draby Strand hochzuarbeiten. War aber gar nicht erforderlich, da die Fische durchgängig von 12:00 bis 18:00 gebissen haben.

Heute werde ich voraussichtlich nicht losziehen, da wir später noch einen Termin in Aarhus haben. Mal sehen....

Dir weiterhin eine gute Zeit!


VG
Frank


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (10. Juni 2019)

Hi Leute.

Eine Frage in die Runde: Wisst ihr, ob und wo man ein Motorboot zum fischen chartern kann?
Das würde das Gebiet Ebeltoft bis Randers betreffen....

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Angeldidi (13. Juni 2019)

Hallo Zanderschnapper,

im Ort Kongsgarde (Halbinsel Helgenaes) war bisher immer eine Bootsvermietung (gleich am Ortseingang auf der linken Seite). Da ich zuletzt dort mal vor 4 Jahren ein Boot gemietet habe, bin ich allerdings nicht sicher, ob diese noch existiert.

Auf der Webseite der folgenden Ferienhausvermittlung findet sich aber noch der entsprechende Hinweis: https://www.ebeltoft-feriehusudlejning.com/erlebnisse/ferienaktivitaeten/angeln/

Gruß,

Dietmar.


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (14. Juni 2019)

Danke für die Info Didi.
Ist aber relativ weit von meinem Einsatzort entfernt. Möchte ev. nächstes Jahr mit dem Boot das Gebiet von der Mündung des Randersfjord´s bis zum Windpark befischen
Soll hier schöne Dorsche, Makrelen, Schollen und Steinbutte geben....
Ich habe letztes Jahr ein paar Kilo Steinbutt-Filets mitgebracht, ein Traum!
Wie schaut es eigentlich heuer mit den fiesen Petermännchen aus?


----------



## Angeldidi (14. Juni 2019)

Hallo Zanderschnapper,

als ich Ende Mai vor Ort war, hatte ich keine Petermännchen gefangen/gesehen, aber mit der inzwischen weizter gestiegenen Wassertemperatur darf man ja davon ausgehen, dass diese nun im küstennahen Bereich angekommen sind.

Vielleicht hat ja aber jemand eine aktuellere Information?

Gruß,

Dietmar.


----------



## Schleusenjunge (18. Juli 2019)

Hallo!

Wir fahren Samstag zum ersten Mal nach Ebeltoft (Ferienhaus in Handrup). Daher klinke ich mich hier mal mit ein.

Falls jemand noch aktuellste Infos preisgeben mag, höre ich mir das gerne an. Ich werde auf jeden Fall Spinn-und schwere Grundruten einpacken. 

Gibt es, außer in Kongsgaarde, eigentlich weitere Möglichkeiten ein Boot zu mieten? 

Gruß 

Schleusenjunge


----------



## Schleusenjunge (22. Juli 2019)

So, wir sind gut angekommen die Gegend ist wirklich sehr schön. Das Angeln war bei noch nicht von Erfolg gekrönt. Die Nato-Mole und Windradmole scheinen auch Krabbenreviere zu sein. Plattfischmontagen mit Wattwurm oder Hering rein und nach 15 Minuten alle Haken leer. Naja, heute wird weiter experimentiert. Falls jemand eine Idee zur Umgehung der Krabben hat, immer her damit!


----------



## NuNuc (22. Juli 2019)

Moin Schleusenjunge,

Die Gegend ist wirklich traumhaft, egal zu welcher Jahreszeit.
Ich habe leider keine Erfahrung was die Nato und Windradmole angeht bezüglich Plattfisch angeln.
Vor 2 Jahren war ich im Sommer in Djursland und dort habe ich viele Brandungsangler in Bonnerup , Oer Strand und Glatved Strand angetroffen ob die Krabben dort auch so hungrig sind kann ich nicht sagen 

Bootsvermietung fällt mir auch keine alternative an.

Viel Spaß und top Wetter wünsch ich dir.


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (22. Juli 2019)

Schleusenjunge schrieb:


> Die Nato-Mole und Windradmole scheinen auch Krabbenreviere zu sein. Plattfischmontagen mit Wattwurm oder Hering rein und nach 15 Minuten alle Haken leer. Naja, heute wird weiter experimentiert. Falls jemand eine Idee zur Umgehung der Krabben hat, immer her damit!



Probier Systeme mit großen auftreibenden Perlen. Diese sind leicht selber zu binden oder aber auch zu kaufen...am besten sind Lil´Croky´s in leuchtenden Farben und auch weiß oder Perlmut sind top!!!


----------



## Schleusenjunge (25. Juli 2019)

Vielen Dank für eure Hinweise! Nachdem es zuerst nur blanke Haken und einige Krabben gab, sind jetzt auch insgesamt sieben Makrelen von ca. 40 cm ans Band gegangen.  Meine bessere Hälfte liegt noch mit 3 zu 2 zu 2 gegen mich und meinen Kumpel vorne. Morgen versuchen wir es noch einmal an der Windradmole. Bild ist vom heutigen Fang.


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (25. Juli 2019)

Na petri zu den Makrelen. Ist doch schon ein Lichtblick. Flundern etc. kommen sicher auch noch....die Makrelen stammen von der Nato-Mole?


----------



## Schleusenjunge (25. Juli 2019)

Ja, die Makrelen stammen von der Nato-Mole. Bei der Windradmole waren heute sicher zehn Angler, aber ich habe nicht einen Plattfisch gesehen. Nur ein paar Petermännchen, Krabben und den Fisch von dem Bild. Blöde Frage, was ist das? Davon gab es direkt an der Mole jede Menge.

Sind noch am überlegen, wo es morgen noch einmal hingeht. Irgendwo müssen wir doch noch nen plattfisch finden...


----------



## Angeldidi (25. Juli 2019)

Hallo Schleusenjunge,

Petri zu den Makrelen! Sind die auf Wurmmontage oder Blinker eingestiegen? 

Zu Deiner Anfrage, welcher Fisch das sein könnte: hast Du das Bild ggfs. vergessen anzuhängen? Ich sehe kein Bild.

Viele Grüße & weiter Petri Heil,

Dietmar.


----------



## Schleusenjunge (25. Juli 2019)

Ja, ganz vergessen habe das Bild ergänzt

Die Makrelen haben auf Paternostersysteme und Meerforellenblinker gebissen. Aber erst gegen 22.30 Uhr.


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (26. Juli 2019)

Ich würde es von Elsegarde bis Glatved probieren...such dir sandige bis sandig-steinige Abschnitte wo es tiefer ist, hier hast du sicher Glück. 
Ich bin immer Nachts fischen gegangen und wir haben recht viele, allerdings nicht gerade sehr große gefangen, so wie diese...










Dieses stattliche und sehr delikate Teil habe ich in der Abenddämmerung an der Mole in Greena mit Meefo-Blinker gefangen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ansonsten kann ich dir die Petermännchen ans Herz legen. Allerdings ist Vorsicht geboten!!!
Siehe auch meinen Beitrag auf Seite 8.


----------



## Angeldidi (27. Juli 2019)

Hallo Schleusenjunge,

ich denke mal, dass es sich um einen Klippenbarsch handelt.

Gruß & Petri Heil,

Dietmar.


----------



## Schleusenjunge (28. Juli 2019)

Ja, das kann sein. Wir hätten auf jeden Fall auch auf eine Barschart getippt.

Für uns ist die schöne Woche leider beendet. Zwar hat es mit den Plattfischen nicht wirklich klappen wollen, aber einen Einzeltäter gab es in Elsegarde dann tatsächlich noch. Ein dänischer Harpunenfischer hat mir aber bestätigt, dass die Ecke voller Platten ist und er im Grunde eine beliebige Zahl erlegen könnte. Für uns gab es in Elsegarde aber Probleme mit treibenden Algen. Ich war dort noch eine Zeit mit der Wathose blinkern. Gab zwar keinen Fisch, aber einige kleine Platten und jede Menge Beutefische zu sehen.

Ich denke, man braucht für alle neuen Spots eine gewisse Lernzeit. Trotzdem fanden wir es spannend eine Vielzahl verschiedene Fische (Makrele, Hornhecht, Hering, Petermännchen, Platte und den Klippenbarsch) zu fangen.

Auch für die Makrelen brauchten wir ein wenig Anlaufzeit. Nach ein paar Tagen hatten wir es aber halbwegs raus und zuletzt sicher den besten Durchschnitt auf der Nato-Mole. Insgesamt haben wir zu dritt rund 35 Makrelen gefangen. Auch wenn viele der anderen Angler sagten, dass es in den letzten Jahren viel besser war, sind wir damit völlig zufrieden. Wichtig war es, die Augen offen zu halten und die Makrelenschwärme (kamen selten, aber gegen Abend halt immer mal wieder) gezielt anzuwerfen. 4 oder 5 Makrelen von rund 40 cm am Paternoster machen dann schon ordentlich Alarm. Aber auch einzelne Fische am Blinker waren immer spannend.

Insgesamt hatten wir eine schöne Woche. Es war auch super, dass man angeln und Badespass (wir waren 4 Erwachsene und 2 Kinder) super kombinieren konnte. Das mag die Fangquote zwar ein wenig reduzieren, aber trotzdem eine tolle und für alle stressfreie Kombination.

Ich denke, wir werden Ebeltoft erneut besuchen. Allerdings versuchen wir dann ein  Boot zu ergattern. In diesem Jahr habe ich leider kein Haus mit dazugehörigem Boot gefunden. Wir haben uns jeden Tag gefragt, wem die gefühlt 200 zugewachsenen Ruderboote im Uferbereich der Ebeltoft Vig gehören und waren schon kurz davor uns eins zu borgen


----------



## NuNuc (24. August 2019)

Moin ,

Ich schaffe es eventuell noch einmal ins schönes Djursland dieses Jahr  (12.10 - 19.10).
Die Bereiche für tolle Mefo Plätze sind mir schon recht vertraut, allerdings wollte ich mal für zwischendurch den Buttlöffel ausprobieren, habe damit allerdings keine Erfahrung.
Denke 1-2 Ruten für das stationäre Brandungsangeln kommen diesmal auch mit, falls ich mal ne Pause von der Mefo jagt benötige.
Habt ihr da ein paar Tips zu guten Spots? Ich würde die üblichen verdächtigen austesten, Sletterhage , glatved und elsegarde für Platte. Lohnt es sich eventuell sogar über Grena (nördlicher) noch die Platten zu suchen? Das Haus wird noch gesucht, bin noch in Klärung mit Familie und Freunde,es ist noch nicht ganz sicher ob es Boeslum/Draby wird oder weiter in den Norden Richtung Gjerrild Klint.
Danke und schönes Wochenende Euch


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (24. August 2019)

Versuch es unbedingt auch auf der Mole in Grena. Nach dem Kattegatcenter kannst du parken. Versuch es im Hafen und auch draußen in der Ostsee.
Mit Buttlöffel und Wattwurm haben wir gut gefangen, allerdings waren sie nicht kapital. Versuche Seewärts auch Meerforellenblinker in Orange, Rot, Grün oder Blautönen.
Vielleicht fängst du auch einen Steinbutt wie ich.

Nach dem Fornaes-Campingplatz etwa 100 Meter rechts abbiegen..hier geht eine miese Schlagloch-Piste ans Meer. Es gibt auch Platz um das Auto abzustellen.
Hier habe ich mit Brandungsruten und Systemvorfächern die Nacht durchgefischt und etwa 20 Platten gefangen.

Zuletzt kann ich dir auch die rechte Mole in Bønnerup empfehlen.
Auch hier habe ich in der Nacht neben hunderten Petermännchen auch etliche Platten gefangen....

Petri Heil und berichte von dort.


----------



## Angeldidi (26. August 2019)

Hallo NuNuc,

neben den bereits angesprochenen Stellen ist auch immer die Windradmole im Ebeltoft Fährhafen eine Anfahrt wert, auf die man (wenn man denn mag) auch mit dem Auto fahren kann. Dort hat man tiefes Wasser in bequemer Reichweite, so dass man auch mit feineren Ruten und dem Buttlöffel sein Glück versuchen kann.

Ich werde übrigens vom 07.09. - 06.10. vor Ort sein und freue mich schon sehr auf die viele Zeit am Wasser. Gern werde ich dann berichten, wie & wo es vor Ort so läuft.

Petri Heil & viele Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (27. August 2019)

Euch beiden und allen die sonst noch vor Ort sind, wünsche ich Petri Heil 
Berichtet hier wie es gelaufen ist....


----------



## NuNuc (27. August 2019)

Moin ihr Zwei,

Danke für Eure Tipps, damit kann nichts mehr schief laufen.
Die WIndradmole war im Mai sehr gut besucht,mal sehen was da so los ist im Herbst.Bin da schon ein paar Mal rechts vor den Molen den Strand entlang und habe die ein oder andere Mefo gesucht.Ist immer eine gute Ausweichmöglichkeit , wenn der Wind mal ungünstig steht.
Puh 4 Wochen das ist natürlich mal ne Ansage - wünsche dir viel Spaß


----------



## Angeldidi (28. August 2019)

Hallo Zanderschnapper, hallo NuNuc,

vielen Dank, ich freue mich schon sehr auf die viele Zeit vor Ort (auch wenn ich zwischendurch von dort arbeiten muss, ist aber schon klasse, das miteinander kombinieren zu können). Ich werde es mit Blinker, Sbirolino + Fliegen, Buttlöffel und auch dem klassischen Brandungsangeln an verschiedenen Stellen versuchen und bin guter Dinge, dass der eine oder andere Fisch dabei herumkommt.

Und ja, die Strecke rechts der Windradmole ist eine unterschätzte Stelle, sehr strukturreich und meistens angelt man da alleine, da die Stelle in den meisten Angelführern nicht genannt wird.

Ich werde ausführlich berichten und hoffe, den einen oder anderen aktuellen Tipp dann hier noch platzieren zu können.

Viel Spaß & Petri Heil,

Dietmar.


----------



## munksangler (14. September 2019)

Hallo Angeldidi,
Ich darf bald auch die Ebelltofter Ecke kennenlernen. Magst du berichten wie es im Moment läuft?
Gruß Lars


----------



## Angeldidi (16. September 2019)

Hallo Lars, hallo Freunde der Region Djursland,

gern möchte ich über meine ersten Angeltage hier berichten.

Es sind Fische da (Meerforellen, Makrelen), die man aktuell an den Stellen aber suchen muss.

Ich war bisher bei westlichen Winden an verschiedenen Stellen an der Kattegatküste (Gjerrild, Rugard, etc.) unterwegs und konnte
einige Makrelen sowie Meerforellen beim Blinkern erwischen. Die Forellen waren teilweise zu klein und eine bereits deutlich gefärbt (schwimmen alle wieder).

2 Meerforellen aber habe ich bisher entnommen.

Anbei ein paar Bilder aus der schönen Ecke hier.

Ich hoffe, bald mehr berichten zu können.

Viele Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## Angeldidi (17. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

am gestrigen Montag waren wieder einige Makrelen küstennah unterwegs, wobei man allerdings an Stellen mit tiefem Wasser in 
Ufernähe eine gewisse Reichweite (>60 Meter) erzielen musste, um die eine oder andere erwischen zu können. Egal, ein herrlicher Tag mit einigen Fischen, so darf es weitergehen 

Neben dem Angeln haben wir dann sogar eine Flaschenpost am Strand gefunden, die ich heute beantworten werde, sehr schöne Sache.

Anbei ein Bild vom gestrigen Tag mit ein paar Fischen.

Viele Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (17. September 2019)

Super Didi...so soll es sein.
Wünsche dir weiterhin Petri Heil, geniesse die Zeit


----------



## Toto2304 (22. September 2019)

Lese hier mal gespannt mit.
Nach meinem Sommerurlaub mit einigen schönen Forellen geht es vom 19. bis 26. Oktober nach Dragsmur. 

Dieses mal soll es aber weniger um Forellen gehen sondern eher ans Meer auch wenn wir wohl mal einige stunden an nen P&T fahren den wir noch suchen.

Thorsten


----------



## krabbenfischer82 (25. September 2019)

Hallo 

ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand gerade in der gegen ist und mir verraten kann ob und auch was gefangen wird?

Samstag fahre ich für 14 Tage nach Elsegarde und wollte zwischendurch mal die Fische dort ärgern.


----------



## Angeldidi (27. September 2019)

Hallo Krabbenfischer82,

ich bin seit dem 07.09. vor Ort und bleibe noch bis zum 06.10. hier.

In den letzten Tagen konnten wir bei recht frischem Wind in der Brandung an den offenen Kattegatstränden (da passt Elsegarde ja ins Bild) regelmäßig gute Meerforellen erwischen können, auch wenn einige hiervon bereits deutlich angefärbt waren (haben wir alle zurückgesetzt).

Auch am Vrinners Strand konnten wir viele Nachläufer beobachten. Gestern in Sletterhage hatten wir hingegen beim Brandungsangeln kein Glück.
Auch Makrelen konnten wir keine weiteren fangen.

Wie dem auch sei, mit Blick auf die kommenden Windvorhersagen sollte an vielen Stränden gut auf Meerforelle gefischt werden können.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja vor Ort, wer weiß.

Ich wünsche Dir einen tollen Urlaub & viel Petri Heil.

Viele Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## munksangler (28. September 2019)

Dietmar,danke für deine Antworten,das lässt ja zumindest auf Meerforelle hoffen. Komisch das in Sletterhage nix ging,soll das nicht ein super Spot für Platte sein?
Wir haben unser Haus da in der Nähe,gibt es evtl gute Tips für Alternativen auf Platte?


----------



## Angeldidi (28. September 2019)

Hallo Munksangler, 

Sletterhage ist grundsätzlich eine gute Stelle für Plattfische, aber ich empfehle in der Zeit 2 Stunden vor Hochwasser dort zu angeln, da dann die bei Ebbe starke Strömung ausbleibt. Das hatten wir nicht beherzigt. 

Ansonsten kann man es auf der Natomole in Lyngsbek oder auf der Windradmole im Fährhafen Ebeltoft versuchen. Auch Kobberhage und Glatved sind Versuche wert. 

Petri Heil und viel Erfolg, 

Dietmar.


----------



## Angeldidi (28. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich konnte heute Nachmittag in 45 Minuten 2 Meerforellen erwischen, beide schwimmen wieder (eine zu klein, eine 50 cm, aber gefärbt).

Morgen geht es weiter, vielleicht klappt es ja mit einer maßigen, silberblanken Forelle. 

Grüße und Euch allen Petri Heil, 

Dietmar.


----------



## Angeldidi (30. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

am gestrigen Sonntag konnte ich bei guten Bedingungen zwischen Rugard und dem Jernhatten 4 Meerforellen fangen, die alle wieder schwimmen (2 evtl. gerade mal maßig, 2 maßige, aber gefärbt).

Eine große Überraschung aber war dann (nach einem tollen Drill) das Landen eines Wolfsbarsches (Foto anbei). Auch der schwimmt munter weiter.
Bereits im vergangenen Jahr konnte ich einen Wolfsbarsch hier fangen, nun der Zweite.

Alle Fische konnte ich mit einem rot-schwarzen Hansen Silver Arrow überlisten.

Bis Sonntag bin ich noch hier und werde weiter berichten, was (hoffentlich) noch so geht.

Viele Grüße & Euch allen Petri Heil,

Dietmar.


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (1. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Didi.

Schön daß du einige Drill´s hattest und man muss ja auch nicht alles abschlagen.
Du bist ein fairer Fischer!
Danke für die Infos und ich hoffe du hast noch ein paar schöne Tage in DK.....

Petri Chris.


----------



## Angeldidi (1. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Chris,

vielen Dank, klar hoffe ich immer auf Fische, die man guten Gewissens verwerten darf bzw. kann, aber ich persönlich sehe tatsächlich keinen Sinn darin,
jeden gefangenen Fisch ohne Sinn/Not abzuschlagen, da macht aus meiner Sicht Nachhaltigkeit mehr Sinn.

Mal sehen, was noch so ans Band geht, ich hoffe auf weitere gute Fänge - ich werde weiter berichten.

Insgesamt bin ich bisher mehr als zufrieden mit den bisherigen Fangergebnissen und (für mich noch wichtiger) den herrlichen Stunden an den Küsten hier.

Viele Grüße & Petri heil,

Dietmar.


----------



## krabbenfischer82 (1. Oktober 2019)

Hallo, 
Ich kann von vier Tagen auch einige positive Rückmeldungen geben.

Wir haben Makrelen und Heringe gefangen. Heute dann in zwei Stunden 5 Meerforellen mit zwei Leuten gefangen und eine verloren. Mal sehen wie es die nächsten Tage noch wird.


----------



## munksangler (2. Oktober 2019)

Mensch,das klingt doch richtig gut! Danke für eure Infos.
Darf ich fragen,in welcher Ecke es möglich war Heringe zu fangen, Krabbenfischer?
Gruß Lars


----------



## Prallhang (3. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Dänemark-Angler 

Ich fahre nächste Woche Samstag nach Ebeltoft.
Wir wollen uns in Flensburg mit Ködern eindecken, direkt an der A7 ist ein Laden mit Köderautomat.
Frage zu den Angelkarten: Wo gibt es denn dort einen Angelladen, wo man Köder und Karten kaufen kann.
Wir waren die letzten Jahre immer in Hvide Sande oder Søndervig, da war das kein Problem.
Sind unten rechts, neben der Bucht von Ebeltoft (Elsgarde Strand).

Wollen hauptsächlich Brandungsangeln auf Platten und Dorsch, nehme aber auch ne Spinnrute mit und versuche mal auf Meerforelle.
Hab auch nen Bericht gelesen, dass man dort auch Steinbutt vom Ufer fangen kann - stimmt das?

Grüße


----------



## Zander_Ulli (3. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Prallhang,

wenn du auf der A7 unterwegs bist könntest du auch in diesem Angelladen
einen Stop machen:
https://www.moritz-nord.de
Der ist riiiiiesig und wirklich einen Besuch wert. Da kann man sich auch Köder 
(Wattwürmer) vorbestellen. 
Auf unserem letzten Dänemark Trip wollten wir nur kurz reinschauen und haben
zwei Stunden verbummelt 

Wünsch dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg!
Ulli


----------



## krabbenfischer82 (4. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

die Heringe haben auf der Natomole und in Grenaa am Hafen gebissen. Das Problem derzeit ist nur der Wind.


----------



## Prallhang (6. Oktober 2019)

Hallo, Ulli

Danke für den Tipp ;-) 
Ich schätze mal, in der Ostsee ist es doch wesentlich einfacher zu angeln.
Letztes Jahr hat wir In südlich von Hvide Sande teilweise extremen Wellengang, da war eine Bisserkennung nicht mehr möglich. An zwei Tagen konnten wir überhaupt nicht angeln. Aber Plattfische gab es jede Menge und sogar vier Wolfsbarsche.

Also falls noch jemand einen Laden in der Nähe von Ebeltoft kennt, wo wir Karten kaufen können wäre ich dankbar für jede Info


----------



## NuNuc (6. Oktober 2019)

Moin Prallhang und auch Grüße an den Rest 
Du kannst die Angelerlaubnis auch bei dem Ferienhausanbieter direkt in Ebeltoft erwerben.Ich weiß nicht ob man ihn hier so nennen darf. Straße wäre : Vibæk Strandvej 8, 8400 Ebeltoft, Dänemark. Du kannst es auch in dem kleinen Angelladen in der Stadt versuchen, ich habe leider den Namen vergessen ;(.Er befindet sich eher etwas abseits und man kann ihn fast von der Hauptstraße sehen. Ehemals Steffen Fritid wäre auch noch vor Ort da ist nun ein Outlet Laden mit ein paar kleinen Angelsachen draus geworden.
VIel Erfolg Euch noch ich rücke wohl ab dem 12.10 nach


----------



## Angeldidi (6. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Prallhang,

der von NunUc angesprochene Angelladen in Ebeltoft heißt Lindberg und befindet sich im Havnevej 1 . Dort kannst Du Köder sowie die Angellizenz kaufen. Das von NuNuc genannte Klamottengeschäft heißt Westwind und hat neben einem kleinen Stand mit Angelzubehör auch frische Wattwürmer im Angebot (wenn auf dem Parkplatz das gelbe Sandorm-Schild aufgestellt ist). 

Viel Erfolg & Petri Heil,

Dietmar.


----------



## Angeldidi (6. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

meine letzten beiden Angeltage waren bereits am vergangenen Donnerstag und Freitag. Während der Freitag durch starken Wind eher vermasselt wurde, konnte ich am Donnerstag noch einmal 2 schöne Meerforellen erwischen, wovon eine deutlich gefärbt war und von mir deshalb wieder zurückgesetzt wurde. Die andere aber war blank, so dass ich sie entnommen habe (57 cm, schön bullig).

Ich wünsche allen, die moch vor Ort sind oder bald hinfahren viel Spaß und jede Menge Petri Heil - ich selber bin noch einmal vom 30.10. - 03.11. für ein langes Wochenende in Draby.

Viele Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## Prallhang (7. Oktober 2019)

Hallo, Danke NuNuc und Angeldidi 
Jetzt kann ja nichts mehr schief gehen!


----------



## Toto2304 (13. Oktober 2019)

Noch 4 mal arbeiten und am Freitag wird dann das Auto beladen und die Reste gepackt. Während meine Frau noch arbeiten muss kann ich morgens ausschlafen und nochmal schön in den Angelladen fahren.

Köder sind vorbestellt in Handewitt und dann geht es Samstagmorgen um 3 Uhr auf die Bahn.

Nach 3,5 Monaten endlich wieder Dänemark.


----------



## Prallhang (17. Oktober 2019)

Hallo, 

Ich wollte mal einen kurzen Zwischenbericht geben.
Brandungsangeln auf Plattfisch - was wir ursprünglich nur machen wollte ist eine regelrechte Katastrophe :-(((
Wir haben wirklich alles getestet, weit raus, kurze Würfe, versetzen und den Strand absuchen. Waren auch auf der Windradmole und dort am Strand. 
Insgesamt haben wir 3 Flundern gefangen. Bzw. meine Neffen, ich gar keine. Auch in der Dämmerung und in der Nacht Totentanz.
Ich habe mich mit anderen Anglern unterhalten, die waren alle mega frustriert. Einer war schon drei Wochen da und hatte in mehreren Versuchen insgesamt ebenfalls nur 3 Flundern erwischt. Er meinte, letzte Woche war wohl der Strand voller Angler und auch die haben entweder geschneidert oder nur Miniplatten gefangen.

Ich hatte ihm dann erzählt, dass ich mich vorher mal informiert habe und das hier eigentlich ein Top-Revier sein soll. Er fährt wohl seit Jahren hier her und das soll in den letzten Jahren immer super gewesen sein und er weiß auch nicht, was dieses Jahr los ist.

Und jetzt mal das Positive:

Meerforelle beißt sehr gut. Zum Glück haben wir Spinnruten, Wobbler und Blinker mitgenommen. Wir haben in den wenigen Stunden, die wir auf Mefo geangelt haben schon 7 Stück gefangen, davon waren zwei maßig. Andere Angler haben auch gefangen. Wir hatten etliche Nachläufer, die bis fast an den Strand hinterher kamen.
Wollen uns die letzten Tage nun auf die Forellen konzentrieren. 

Außerdem konnten wir gestern mehrere Schweinswale beobachten, das war natürlich ein absolutes Highlight ))

Also für uns steht fest, dass wir dann nächstes Jahr wieder an die dänische Nordseeküste fahren. Ich kann mich dort an keinen Tag erinnern, an dem wir mal weniger als 20 Platten hatten :-(

Enttäuschte Grüße


----------



## Toto2304 (18. Oktober 2019)

Vielen Dank für den Bericht. 
Gut das ich alles mögliche eingepackt habe nicht nur Brandung.

3.30 geht es los heute Nacht.


----------



## Prallhang (19. Oktober 2019)

So, sind wieder in der Heimat

Toto, wenn du Mefos fangen willst, dann fahr nach  Elsegårde Strand. 
Wir haben noch 6 Mefos erwischt, 3 davon maßig. Das Wetter war echt mies die letzten beiden Tage, gestern Abend mussten wir abbrechen, weil noch ein Gewitter aufzog.
Es gibt dort einen kleinen Süsswassereinlauf, dort haben wir nur kleinere Forellen gefangen (dort sind auch immer viele Möwen ). Wenn du noch ein paar hundert Meter weiter gehst (in nördliche Richtung) kommen Seetangfelder, dort rauben auch dicke Forellen. Einer meiner Neffen hat dort eine blanke 62er erwischt, ein richtiges Kraftpaket, bildschön. Braune gab es übrigens überhaupt nicht. Am Besten, du setzt dich erstmal eine Stunde an den Strand und beobachtest. Wir haben sie rauben gesehen und dann vorsichtig angeworfen bzw. ein paar Meter davor.
Den Rest vom Strand kann man eigentlich vergessen, dort ist kaum Struktur und es kamen auch keine Bisse.
Viel Glück!


----------



## NuNuc (20. Oktober 2019)

Moin,

Ich konnte leider zwischendurch nicht berichten, es war kein Login per Handy möglich im Board, warum auch immer.

Zur Mefo kurz und knapp : Lief gefühlt überall  Allerdings hatte ich nicht eine für die Pfanne dabei, entweder zu klein oder gefärbt. Ich hoffe ,dass ich sie in 2-3 Jahren erneut erwische.

Plattfisch hat bei mir auch überhaupt nicht geklappt, Stationär oder Buttlöffel war egal beides ging nicht.
Ich habe mit zwei Dänen geschnackt am gjerrild nordstrand und beide waren sehr enttäuscht , sie hatten auch seit 3 Tagen keine Scholle gesehen und waren täglich am angeln.

Vom Wetter her war alles dabei , Sonne , Regen und Sturm.

Jetzt ist erstmal Djursland Pause und im März und oder Mai wird erneut die Küste unsicher gemacht.
VIel Spaß und Erfolg euch allen noch


----------



## Toto2304 (22. Oktober 2019)

@Prallhang danke für den Tip.
Da wir noch Wattwurm und Seeringler haben und die unbedingt verbraucht werden müssen wollen wir heute nach Grena an die Mole und es da mal testen.

Bis jetzt ist es schon enttäuschend das so gar nichts geht. Sletterhage haben wir die Hansen Blinker fliegen lassen aber auch da war nichts.

Die Kinder wollen auch mal an den Forellenteich einer nen Tip wie es in Moesholm aussieht?


----------



## Toto2304 (22. Oktober 2019)

Heute nachmittag waren wir 3 Stunden auf der Mole in Grenaa.

3 Platten mit jeweils 32 cm und 2 Köhler konnten wir zu zweit landen. Endlich mal Fisch nach dem erfolglosen Tagen hier.


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (22. Oktober 2019)

Petri Toto, wenigstens etwas. 
Hast du es auch mit Mefo-Blinkern rechts im offenen Wasser probiert?


----------



## Toto2304 (23. Oktober 2019)

Die Blinker flogen in beide Richtungen.
Ab und an in den Hafen und dann immer wieder ins offene Wasser.
Mein Köhler ging im Hafenbecken auf nen Blinker der andere bei meinem Cousin auf der Brandungsrute.

Morgen früh geht es nach Moesholm für 3-4 Stunden.


----------



## NuNuc (21. Januar 2020)

Moin ,
Schonzeit ist vorbei, war schon jemand wieder im Lande?
Wir sind vermutlich im Mai wieder vor Ort und mit etwas Glück auch schon im März.
Viel Erfolg euch allen und habt nen schönes Jahr


----------



## Angeldidi (28. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

auch von meiner Seite Euch allen erstmal ein schönes, gesundes und natürlich fischreiches neues Jahr.

Mein letzter Besuch vor Ort war im November des vergangenen Jahres, in diesem Jahr werde ich für insgesamt 10 Tage im April (Start vor dem Osterwochenende)
wieder auf der Ecke unterwegs sein.

Ich freue mich über alle bis dahin eintreffenden Berichte von Euch 

Viele Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## Angeldidi (9. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe, es geht Euch allen gut!

Da meine beiden Touren im April & Mai aufgrund der Grenzschließung ins Wasser gefallen sind, werde ich nun vom 20.-27.06. wieder vor Ort sein
und hoffe, dann auch mit einigen positiven Berichten hier wieder vorstellig werden zu können .

Euch allen alles Gute & Petri Heil,

Euer

Dietmar.


----------



## Emsfischer_67 (17. Juni 2020)

ich werde auch ab dem 25.5 für ein paar Tage vor Ort sein, evtl triff man sich ja mal. Wo wohst du ?


----------



## NuNuc (17. Juni 2020)

Moin,
Meine jährliche Tour im Mai ist auch ausgefallen und wurde direkt auf nächstes Jahr umgebucht 
Im Oktober werde ich wohl erst wieder in die schöne Ecke dort kommen.
Viel Erfolg , ich hoffe ihr beiden habt ne Top Woche.


----------



## Angeldidi (21. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin gestern angekommen (Ferienhaus am Draby Strand) und bin am Abend gleich ans Wasser (Küste nördlich vom Jernhatten). 

Ich konnte bis kurz vor 23.00 Uhr bei ausreichend Licht wunderbar angeln. Bis 20.30 - 21.00 Uhr bissen die Hornhechte. Bei zunehmender Dämmerung hatte ich dann mehrere Bisse von Meerforellen, bis dann endlich ein schönes Exemplar voll zupackte, nur um dann direkt am Ufer doch noch auszusteigen. 

Was soll's, es war ein herrlicher Angelabend und ein vielversprechender Start. 

Viele Grüße und Petri Heil, 

Dietmar.


----------



## Angeldidi (22. Juni 2020)

Guten Morgen vom Draby Strand,

ich war heute um 03:45 Uhr am Wasser und habe einen schönen Angelmorgen an der offenen Kattegatküste verbracht.

Insgesamt konnte ich 6 Fische fangen (2 Hornhechte, 2 Petermännchen sowie 2 Meerforellen).

Der letzte Fisch war dann die ersehnte maßige & silberblanke Forelle von 55cm, die ich mitgenommen habe. Alle anderen Fische schwimmen
munter weiter.

Anbei ein paar Bilder, die hoffentlich die herrliche Morgenstimmung am Wasser widerspiegeln.

Viele Grüße & Petri Heil,

Dietmar.


----------



## Angeldidi (22. Juni 2020)

Leider scheitere ich gerade beim Hochladen bzw. Einfügen der Bilder und erhalte Fehlermeldungen. Ich versuche es später noch einmal.


----------



## Emsfischer_67 (22. Juni 2020)

hast du was von den Brandungsanglern gehört ? ich habe gehört im Augenblick läuft das auch ganz gut ?


----------



## Angeldidi (23. Juni 2020)

Hallo Emsfischer, 

bisher habe ich keine Brandungsangler gesehen/getroffen/gesprochen. 

Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## Emsfischer_67 (26. Juni 2020)

Ich war heute Abend auf der Natomole, ich habe noch nie so viele Angler dort gesehen. Zur Zeit gehen dort sehr gut Heringe und Hornhechte. An den Windrädern in Ebeltoft läuft die Platte ganz gut. 

Grüße von der Halbinsel Helgenaes


----------



## ich10 (15. Juli 2020)

Moin zusammen! 

Spontan habe ich mit Freunden eine Woche im djursland geplant. Unser Ferienhaus ist am egsmark Strand und wir reisen am 15.8. an. Wir haben vor 1-2 mal los zu gehen  und eventuell einige Platten zu überlisten. Es wurden hier schon einige hilfreiche Tipps gegeben, die ich so aufnehmen konnte. Ich hab da trotzdem nochmal ein paar Fragen.

Wie schwer angelt ihr in der Regel beim Brandungsangeln und wie weit muss ich raus? 
Ist zu der Jahreszeit überhaupt was los oder sollte man sich besser eine anderen Zielfisch suchen? 
Gibt's aktuell jemanden der da ist und berichten kann ? 

Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus!
Schöne Grüße!


----------



## der matti (6. August 2020)

Ich war gerade eine Woche in der Ecke. Die Windradmole südlich ist genial und auch die Dänen fahren mit dem Auto rauf. Im Sommer ist es immer schwierig mit dem Brandungsangeln. Ich hab in dieser Woche nur eine Grundel, Sandaale auf Paternoster und unzählige Krabben gefangen. Schön wars trotzdem.


----------



## Angeldidi (30. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

am kommenden Samstag ist es mal wieder soweit. Vom 05.-19.09.2020 bin vor Ort
und werde 2 Wochen den Fischen nachstellen.

Nach den ersten Tagen werde ich an dieser Stelle einen Zwischenbericht einstellen und hoffe, dass ich von dem
einen oder anderen schönen Fang werde berichten können.

Euch allen Petri Heil & alles Gute,

Euer

Dietmar.


----------



## NuNuc (4. September 2020)

Moin,
Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß und hoffentlich auch schöne Fische.
Ab dem 17.10 bin ich auch wieder in Boeslum, bin allerdings mit der Familie da, geangelt wird aber dennoch.
Berichte werden dann ebenfalls folgen, falls es was zu berichten gibt  
Diesmal kommen auch zwei Brandungsruten mit, ich gucke mal am Boeslum Strand und vermutlich am Glatved Strand. Sletterhage kommt diesmal an letzter Stelle 

Viel Spaß allen und Petri


----------



## Angeldidi (6. September 2020)

Hallo NuNuc,

vielen Dank, nachnunmehr bereits 2 Angeltagen habe ich bereits 5 Meerforellen erwischen können, wovon aber 4 munter weiterschwimmen.
Wie so oft, habe ich die Fische an der offenen Kattegatküste erwischt

Eine aber habe ich gestern entnommen (53 cm) und gleich am Abend mit meiner Liebsten gegessen - ein Traum !

Ab morgen geht es weiter, und ich werde hoffentlich weiter Positives berichten können.

Viele Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (6. September 2020)

Moin Angeldidi,
schreib doch mal Bitte wo Du an der offenen Kattegatküste zur Zeit am Fischen bist, DANKE


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (6. September 2020)

und natürlich ein dickes Petri und weiterhin viel Erfolg


----------



## Angeldidi (7. September 2020)

Hallo Meerforelle 1959,

vielen Dank, ich hoffe, die Fische sind weiter beißwillig 

ich angel an keiner bestimmten Stelle, sondern laufe immer verschiedene Strecken ab, wo an verschiedenen Stellen
die Fische auftauchen (oder eben manchmal auch nicht). Die gesamte Strecke beginnt am Jernhatten und endet am Glatved Kalkwerk.
Die zweite Strecke beginnt am am bekannten Gjerrild Strand und zieht sich nach Süden bis zum Leuchtturm von Fornaes.

Ich werde heute & in den kommenden Tagen weiter berichten.

Viele Grüße & Petri Heil,

Dietmar.


----------



## Emsfischer_67 (23. Oktober 2020)

Habe es heute mal wieder nach langer Zeit geschafft, mich an den Strand zu stellen, heute mal an den Rugard Strand.  Nach 3 Stunden 8 gute Plattfische.


----------



## Angeldidi (24. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Emsfischer,

Petri Heil zu den Platten!

Ich fahre am Dienstag für ein paar Tage nach Djursland, mal sehen, was dann noch so geht.

Dir noch eine tolle Zeit da oben und weiterhin viel Erfolg.

Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## Naish82 (24. Oktober 2020)

Wie stellst du dass denn an als Hamburger?! 
Grenze ist doch ab heute dicht...


Gruß, Lars


----------



## Angeldidi (24. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Lars,

ganz einfach - seit 4 Jahren lebe ich in Schleswig-Holstein.

Gruß,

Dietmar.


----------



## Naish82 (25. Oktober 2020)

Ja, mal sehen wie lange wir noch rüber dürfen...


----------



## Emsfischer_67 (26. Oktober 2020)

so hier noch mein Abschlussbericht vom Samstag, auch wieder ein erfolgreicher Angeltag am Rugard Strand , bei auflaufenden Wasser ab Mittag 11 Platten und eine Meerforelle auf Wattwurm. Die durfte wieder zurück ins Wasser.

Gruß Christian

Im November geht wieder los


----------



## Angeldidi (11. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

zuerst Petri Heil an Christian ! Rugard ist wirklich eine sehr schöne Strecke.

Auch wenn bereits einige Tage zurückliegend, hier ein kurzer Bericht über meine Angeltage Ende Oktober.

An insgesamt 4 Angeltagen konnte ich 3 schöne Meerforellen erwischen, alle 3 silberblank, zwischen 52-54 cm lang und gut genährt.
2 der Fische konnte ich an der offenen Kattegatküste (nahe dem Jernhatten) erwischen, eine weitere dann bei Vrinners (Kalo-Bucht).

Alle Fische habe ich mit dem Sandeel Pencil von Savage Gear zum Anbiss verlocken können, ein klasse Blinker mit guten Wurfeigenschaften.

Die nächste Tour nach Djursland ist im April 2021 geplant - mal sehen, ob die Reise dann problemlos angetreten werden kann.

Euch allen alles Gute & Petri Heil,

Dietmar


----------



## fsbremcke (23. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen!

Bin schon seit zwei Jahren nicht mehr in der Gegend gewesen. Wo gibt es denn in Ebeltoft und Umgebung aktuell Seeringler und/oder Wattwürmer zu kaufen?

Viele Grüße in die Runde!


----------



## Angeldidi (31. Juli 2021)

Hallo, 

frische Wattwürmer gibt es im Bekleidungsgeschäft Westwind in Ebeltoft (da war vorher das Angelgeschäft Steffen Fritid drinnen). Zudem gibt es ein neues Angelgeschäft in Ebeltoft in unmittelbarer Nähe des Hafens. 

Ich wünsche Dir viel Petri Heil. 

Grüße, 

Dietmar.


----------



## Angeldidi (13. September 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

seit Samstag bin ich mal wieder hier in Djursland und konnte gestern am ersten Angeltag gleich eine 50cm Meerforelle erwischen. 

Da ich für 2 Wochen hier sein werde, hoffe ich natürlich auf weitere schöne Fische. 

Euch allen alles Gute und viel Petri Heil. 

Grüße, 

Dietmar.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (13. September 2021)

Moin Angeldidi,
schön wieder von Dir zu hören. Bei mir war die Ecke auch geplant für nächsten Monat. Hatte ein super Haus, aber leider konnte mein Kumpel zu dem Zeitraum nicht. Jetzt fahren wir wieder nach Fünen... ich wünsche Dir ein gutes Petri und freue mich auf deine Berichte....
TL


----------



## Emsfischer_67 (14. September 2021)

Ich war vor 3 Wochen auch noch Oben, auf der Natomole bei Femmöller jede menge Makrelen, auch schöne Dinger dabei... in der letzen Zeit sehr gut besucht, in der Brandung sehr viele Petermänchen.
Am Freitag geht es wieder für 5 Tage hoch, wenn es vom Wetter passt geht es nach Helgenaes und nach Rugard an den Strand.


----------



## Emsfischer_67 (24. September 2021)

Die 5 Tage waren mal wieder zu schnell um. Leider hatten wir viel Wind dabei. Vom Strand aus bei Rugard und Havmøllen Skanse lief es sehr gut, ablandiger Wind und viele Platten. Auf der Mole mit den Windrädern in Ebeltoft weniger erfolgreich, dafür aber das erste Mal nach 40 Jahren Angelei in der Gegend Fischereikontrolle. Finde ich sehr gut. Hegenaes lief auch ganz gut, allerdings durch den Wind sehr viel Kraut im Wasser. Immer wiedr schön zu sehen wenn die Schweinswale ihre Runden drehen.


----------



## Angeldidi (26. September 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gestern von meinem 2-wöchigen Urlaub am Draby Strand zurückgekehrt.

Insgesamt war die Fischerei recht gut mit einer breiten Palette von unterschiedlichen Fischen, die ich an meinen Lieblingsstrecken an der offenen
Kattegat-Küste bei sehr unterschiedlichen Bedingungen erblinkern konnte (Meerforellen, Makrelen, Petermännchen, Hornhechte, Sandaale sowie Wolfsbarsche).

Die gefangenen Meerforellen waren fast durchweg untermaßig oder gefärbt (schwimmen alle wieder) - nur eine von 50cm habe ich entnommen.

Da aber regelmäßig sehr schöne Makrelen eingestiegen sind (herrliche Drills an der leichten Spinnrute) und an den beiden letzten Tagen jeweils 1 Wolfsbarsch
(beide 50 cm, 2 KG) und an fast jedem Angeltag etwas gebissen hat, war es insgesamt recht erfolgreich.

Vom 23.-30.10.2021 bin ich noch einmal in diesem Jahr oben (Boeslum Strand) und hoffe auf ein paar schöne Fische.

Euch allen alles Gute & viel Petri Heil,

Dietmar.

PS: anbei Bilder von den gefangenen Wolfsbarschen


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (26. September 2021)

Sauber Dietmar,
und ein ganz dickes Petri von mir zu den schönen Wölfen.


----------



## Skott (26. September 2021)

PETRI Angeldidi  
Was hast du da für eine interessante Watbüx an? Kannst du da mal näheres zu sagen?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (26. September 2021)

Das ist die gute Jenzi, das BESTE was gibt


----------



## Skott (26. September 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Das ist die gute Jenzi, das BESTE was gibt


Danke!!


----------



## Angeldidi (26. September 2021)

Hallo zusammen und Danke für die Glückwünsche. Die Wathose, wie von Meerforelle 1959 geschrieben, ist von Jenzi. Nach viel Pech mit anderen Wathosen habe ich mir die Jenzi-Hose vor gut 3 Jahren zugelegt und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## NuNuc (21. April 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

leider war es uns fast zwei Jahre lang nicht möglich nach Dänemark zu fahren.
Wir werden ab dem 11.05.2022 wieder in Boeslum sein. Der Raps blüht in Dänemark schon und der Hornhecht wird auch bald eintreffen.
Es ist nicht die beste Mefo Zeit aber es wird mal wieder Zeit Dänemark unsicher zu machen 
Diesmal wird auch der Buttlöffel mal mitgenommen und ausprobiert.

Grüße


----------



## Angeldidi (12. September 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

am kommenden Wochenende ist es wieder soweit: ein 2-wöchiger Urlaub am Draby Strand erwartet mich 

Mal wieder werde ich viel versuchen, um den einen oder anderen Fisch ans Band zu bekommen und werde dann hoffentlich von schönen Zeiten & Fängen
hier berichten können.

Viele Grüße & viel Petri Heil an alle,

Dietmar.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (12. September 2022)

Moin Dietmar,
ja dann leg ein paar schöne Silberne auf den Rücken. Bin gespannt auf tolle Berichte und Fotos.
Gruß und Petri
Günni


----------



## silverfish (12. September 2022)

Wie ich so lese sind Wolfsbarsche und Petermännchen schwer auf dem Vormarsch. Ich war von 1993-2011 min.einmal im Jahr ,einige Male auch mehrmals entweder in Nordjütland oder Fünen.
Zwei Miniwölfe und gerade mal ein Petermännchen.Diesen auch noch vom Kutter.
Hatte die Jungs immer vorm gefährlichen Männchen gewarnt und sie waren ganz versessen mal einen zu fangen.
Aber nix. Trotzdem wir uns auf Molen und an Stränden versucht haben.


----------



## Angeldidi (26. September 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 

nach einigen Angeltagen kann ich zwar eine recht stattliche Menge an gefangenen Meerforellen melden (>20), aber: alle untermaßig. 3 schöne Fische (will heißen maßig) sind mir im Drill entkommen. 

Insgesamt aber eine tolle Zeit hier am Kattegat, ich freue mich auf die nächsten Tage und hoffe auf maßige Fische. 

Viele Grüße und Petri Heil, 

Dietmar


----------



## Angeldidi (2. Oktober 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

die 2 Wochen waren (wie immer) viel zu schnell vorbei. Leider hat sich nichts Wesentliches seit meinem letzten Bericht getan, weiter konnte ich nur untermaßige Fische erwischen - zumindest aber doch ein gutes Zeichen für die Zukunft 

Ende Oktober bin ich erneut auf der Ecke (diesmal dann für 5 Tage) und hoffe, dann den einen oder anderen maßigen Fisch ans band zu bekommen.

Viele Grüße & Petri Heil,

Dietmar.


----------

